# Electric Vehicles: Tesla specific talk, current firmware, purchasing, modifications



## DT

*What this thread about?*

A place for Tesla owners, past, present and future, to discuss Tesla specific topics.  Their online purchasing process, what options to choose, questions and concerns for potential owners.  For current owners, all things about the S, 3, X or Y, firmware upgrades, aftermarket parts, tips and tricks.  And for the future, upcoming Tesla vehicles, the Cybertruck and speculation about new Tesla technology.


----------



## DT

New App version 4.7 (might have to do the Search >> Details >> Update trick).


----------



## Eric

Nice, here's a breakdown.









						Tesla update 2022.8 reveals that Tesla will add 'Dog Mode', 'Camp Mode' and more to the app
					

According to code found in Tesla's 4.7 app update, and now with an image found in Tesla's latest vehicle update (2022.8.2), we can now confirm that Tesla is




					www.notateslaapp.com
				




Nice to see some of these features moved to the app, still wish we could manage the map as well but hopefully it's on the agenda.


----------



## DT

Oh yeah, I'm still on 22.4.5.3

We're going to take our first trip without a free destination charger, without free Supercharger miles, curious to see how this works out cost-wise.

We could use a very close by parking garage, it's flat rate, and if you pay to park, they have a couple of free chargers, but seems like a PITA since they limit charge time.  The plan is to hit the SuC on the way up, go to ~85%, park at the hotel (should be at about 80%), then hit a different SuC on the way back, just for a little "top off"


----------



## DT

I also found out the "why", for the per kW vs. per minute, the latter is in states where they disallow electricity to be resold.  So if you're charging, and getting billed per kW at a higher rate that the local area, that's reselling it with a markup.   For the time based charging, you're paying a service fee for connecting to the charger (that just happens to be dispensing electrons ...)

Clearly it's a workaround, but some folks said the time based generally works out cheaper, especially with a fast charging vehicle (I will of course nav-to-SuC so the battery gets preconditioned for max charge rate)


----------



## quagmire

Source code in 22.8 also has the nav taking into account of wind, temperature, humidity, etc. Though maybe China only for now? 









						Tesla is starting to account for wind, air density, and more when doing range calculation
					

Tesla is now starting to account for wind, air density, and more when doing range calculations in an attempt to...




					electrek.co


----------



## DT

quagmire said:


> Source code in 22.8 also has the nav taking into account of wind, temperature, humidity, etc. Though maybe China only for now?




Oh wow, that's super slick.  I guess it's fed by both local sensors and GPS location + weather data over cellular.


----------



## DT

A few weeks ago Tesla added tire pressure the API (meaning external apps can access those values). Tessie as of the latest version has a tire pressure indicator.   I'm sure this will come to the OEM app in the very near future.






I also just updated to x.4.5.17, which was just a bug fix for 4.5 so no new features.


----------



## Eric

Many Tesla models are now sold out until 2023 in the US even after price increase
					

Tesla updated its delivery timelines on new vehicle orders and it showed that many models, especially the Model Y, are...




					electrek.co
				




Every time I leave my house I see 5 or 6 before I hit my first traffic light, I've never seen any other car maker saturating the roadways with such dominance.


----------



## BigMcGuire

Eric said:


> Many Tesla models are now sold out until 2023 in the US even after price increase
> 
> 
> Tesla updated its delivery timelines on new vehicle orders and it showed that many models, especially the Model Y, are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electrek.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I leave my house I see 5 or 6 before I hit my first traffic light, I've never seen any other car maker saturating the roadways with such dominance.



Seeing tons more of them on our way to UCLA these days too. We went on a road trip a few days ago for spring break and were surprised to be in a Tesla train on the i-5 (4 of us Teslas were in a row). That was fun. lol.

Had a few red Teslas wave at us too. It's a red Tesla thing! lol.

Loving this car.


----------



## Apple fanboy

My boss had his new Model Y in the office today. White leather interior. Might be okay for him, but I’d be paranoid in there with a coffee or new pair of jeans.


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> My boss had his new Model Y in the office today. White leather interior. Might be okay for him, but I’d be paranoid in there with a coffee or new pair of jeans.




It's apparently pretty resilient, resists stains (or is easily cleaned - some guy on YT has dumped all sorts of things on his and it cleaned up).  It's actually "vegan leather", i.e., it's synthetic, there's some people with cars with a lot of use, years old, and it still looks mint.

That being said, it's probably not a good idea for some folks, and for me, I think works much better with certain exterior colors  (I considered red, and would've gone with the black interior, but would've had to cover up the wood components with carbon fiber or something ...).  It's pretty spectacular with my MSM exterior, and it gives the interior a super open and airy feel, it's such a unique interior treatment, I couldn't not get it 

Speaking of [Tesla] exterior colors, there's 3 new names in some of the car configuration code, looks like some new options coming (which is long overdue).


----------



## DT

Possible new Tesla colors extracted from the app:

Deep Crimson Multicoat
Abyss Blue Multicoat
Mercury Silver Metallic


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> Possible new Tesla colors extracted from the app:
> 
> Deep Crimson Multicoat
> Abyss Blue Multicoat
> Mercury Silver Metallic



Deep crimson sounds nice. His is a dark grey.


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> Deep crimson sounds nice. His is a dark grey.




Yeah, same as mine, and I also refer to it as dark gray, dark gray metallic, etc., even though the name is MSM (Midnight Silver Metallic ).  It has a slight hint of blue (kind of like a lotta of these medium/dark metallic type colors), it's pretty neat in the right light.


----------



## DT

Got these in today (late birthday present from Wife ), really beautiful construction, leather, plush, use a white leather strap that kind of just slips into the slot around the headrest (even though the seat looks like one piece).  If these were in the car new, I wouldn't doubt they were OEM.

... and OMG, they so awesome, support the neck and base of the head so nicely.  There's a couple of different length straps and different hoops on the pillow itself, so it's somewhat adjustable.


----------



## DT

Wow, even with the closings, supply chain issues, etc., Tesla delivered 310,000 cars this quarter, a single quarter record.









						Tesla hits sales record by delivering 310,000 vehicles in 1Q, despite logistics issues
					

Electric vehicle maker Tesla's quarterly record of 310,000 cars was mainly Model 3 sedans and Y crossovers. No new models in 2022, CEO Elon Musk said.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## SuperMatt

DT said:


> Wow, even with the closings, supply chain issues, etc., Tesla delivered 310,000 cars this quarter, a single quarter record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tesla hits sales record by delivering 310,000 vehicles in 1Q, despite logistics issues
> 
> 
> Electric vehicle maker Tesla's quarterly record of 310,000 cars was mainly Model 3 sedans and Y crossovers. No new models in 2022, CEO Elon Musk said.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com



The other manufacturers had many years to catch up but kept dragging their heels. With gas prices through the roof, and car prices in the stratosphere, they are missing out on billions in profits. It’s really crazy to me to see how slow the auto industry moves. The old-school executives will keep falling farther and farther behind, pushing SUVs with 10 MPG, and figuring out ways to fudge numbers to meet quarterly goals, while getting crushed by the faster moving auto makers.


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Wow, even with the closings, supply chain issues, etc., Tesla delivered 310,000 cars this quarter, a single quarter record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tesla hits sales record by delivering 310,000 vehicles in 1Q, despite logistics issues
> 
> 
> Electric vehicle maker Tesla's quarterly record of 310,000 cars was mainly Model 3 sedans and Y crossovers. No new models in 2022, CEO Elon Musk said.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com



Not sure about where everyone else lives but in CA it's almost every 4th or 5th car on the road, it's hard to imagine how fast they're pumping these things out.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Eric said:


> Not sure about where everyone else lives but in CA it's almost every 4th or 5th car on the road, it's hard to imagine how fast they're pumping these things out.



See quite a lot of model 3’s here. Certainly one of the more common EV’s around.


----------



## Cmaier

At my kid‘s school‘s drop off, most cars are teslas. Mostly model 3‘s and model x‘s.


----------



## DT

SuperMatt said:


> The other manufacturers had many years to catch up but kept dragging their heels. With gas prices through the roof, and car prices in the stratosphere, they are missing out on billions in profits. It’s really crazy to me to see how slow the auto industry moves. The old-school executives will keep falling farther and farther behind, pushing SUVs with 10 MPG, and figuring out ways to fudge numbers to meet quarterly goals, while getting crushed by the faster moving auto makers.




Yeah, there was horribly bad timing that was their own doing.

Most of the car industry took so long to commit to electric - and this was after a long cycle of knocking around hydrogen (looking at you Toyota... ) as the replacement for fossil fuels - then, factor in the the delay from the actual design and manufacturing  process, and amplify that by covid, supply chain issues, they're painfully behind.

Of course, another factor in the delay is auto manufacturers being in cahoots with the fossil fuel companies, but even they're starting to pivot towards more sustainable solutions.


----------



## Clix Pix

Well, since right now the only Teslas or any other EVs that are seen in my condo community and immediate neighborhood are those which belong to visitors since we have no charging stations here, I daresay it will be rather a while before anyone who lives here will be buying and driving an EV.  In the past we've had a couple of hybrids -- Priuses and some other brand I don't recall now -- but at this point in time it is not feasible for any resident of this particular community to go all-electric with a vehicle. 

I do suspect that this is a situation which will need to be resolved all around the US before EVs are really readily accepted, can truly become popular, as there are many areas in which there are multifamily dwellings (condominium, co-op and rental apartment units) within communities  in which it would be either very difficult or downright impossible for EV charging stations to be set up for residents' use.  If people cannot conveniently and quickly charge their EV at home they are less likely to be inclined to purchase one in the first place.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> Well, since right now the only Teslas or any other EVs that are seen in my condo community and immediate neighborhood are those which belong to visitors since we have no charging stations here, I daresay it will be rather a while before anyone who lives here will be buying and driving an EV.  In the past we've had a couple of hybrids -- Priuses and some other brand I don't recall now -- but at this point in time it is not feasible for any resident of this particular community to go all-electric with a vehicle.
> 
> I do suspect that this is a situation which will need to be resolved all around the US before EVs are really readily accepted, can truly become popular, as there are many areas in which there are multifamily dwellings (condominium, co-op and rental apartment units) within communities  in which it would be either very difficult or downright impossible for EV charging stations to be set up for residents' use.  If people cannot conveniently and quickly charge their EV at home they are less likely to be inclined to purchase one in the first place.



We have the same issues here. Lots of people have Hines with no parking or communal parking for a block of flats. I’d not be buying an EV without my own driveway and garage. But then I’d not buy a house without a garage and a drive either.


----------



## DT

@Clix Pix 

That's definitely an issue, and where the totally different "fueling" model of an EV loses a huge benefit (i.e., home charging).  @BigMcGuire is doing OK with a 120/15a for charging, but some people can't even get to a regular outlet (without some kind of janky extension cord setup)

I think as EV adoption grows, NOT having some kind of charging solution at apartments/condos/hotels is going to be a major competitive deficit.

To start, apartments could simply provide a 240/30a-40a outlet at the curbside, and let people BYOC   Maybe some conduits for passing cables under the sidewalk (if present).  The point being they don't even need to make the more expensive investment in charging equipment, just provide convenient, higher output electrical connectivity.


----------



## Clix Pix

There are different configurations in multifamily dwellings and parking spaces.  Some will have room for setting up charging stations, and of course new builds can plan for them and install them right from the get-go.  My particular "garden-style" condo community was built in 1984 and there isn't a lot of space for installing charging stations, unless they were to rip out a major part of the common grounds and its surrounding trees, which provide a nice visual barrier from the streets adjacent to the community.  I think that would be problematic and that most owners and residents here would object.     We had problems enough some years ago finding appropriate places to install dumpsters when the community decided to change over from curbside pickup.

Our parking lot is rather narrow and actually pretty small.  Since these condo units are fairly small and the largest capacity is the two-bedroom/two-bath unit with 1045 SF I think the builders at the time were expecting residents to have one or two cars at the most, and small vehicles at that.  I guess they didn't look far enough into the future and anticipate that many who live here these days would drive large SUVs, Jeeps and even pickup trucks and that more than one household has three cars.  People drive through the area and parking is either in front of each building (reserved for owners/residents) or across from the building (owners/residents' second or third cars, guest parking and parking for maintenance/repair/service vehicles).   Two sections of the community form small courts and those provide even more limited parking.   There is another condominium community across the road from mine and they have a similar type of layout.

That is an interesting idea about putting outlets at the curbside, which actually might be feasible here.  We have lighting in the parking lot, lights on some of the small "islands" that jut out into the parking lot,  so presumably there has to be electrical connectivity somewhere there.      Hotels or large high-rise apartment buildings with many units  usually have large parking lots so I would think it would be easier for them to select a few spaces and install charging stations there.


----------



## DT

Oh yeah, there are some existing designs that are just not conducive to any kind of updates, expansion, etc., especially anything involving power.

I thought the same thing about those islands you described, there's usually  few scattered around parking lots, and many/most have a light pole, so power.


----------



## BigMcGuire

Yeah, I'm lucky because our townhouses/apartments/whatever you want to call them has garages. Of course, none of our garages have anything above a single 15amp outlet... because our washer/dryers are on the second floor. Most of the people in this complex own their unit so those with Teslas just pay the $2300+ to install an EV charger. The electrician said each unit had a 125amp? main circuit so there was plenty of power to add an EV charger.

I see Teslas parked on the sides of streets at some places - I guess they just rely on the supercharger that's about a 15 min drive away or charge at work.

Would definitely love a bit more of a charging support.

Most of the ChargePoint+ stations near where I live have horrendous parking rates ($3/hr) after 11am. Nice if you can find them open during the weekends in the mornings (25mi/hr) but usually they just have 2 charging stations available in a 15 mile radius. Downtown LA has a lot of EV charging options especially at the Natural History Museum / universities but again parking costs $.

When I do want to use a Tesla Supercharging station - I'll make sure to wait till after 7pm - usually rates are cheaper and they're nowhere near as full. I like the slower Superchargers (75 kw) because they usually have a lot more charging spaces and tend to be far more deserted.


----------



## BigMcGuire

This is just in the last 30 days. We had a trip (big red line in the middle) - Other = university 20 amp outlet charging and blue = at home (normal 15amp outlet charging). I didn't HAVE to supercharge the other red lines but we were out and about and it was available so we did.  (Last few days didn't have to drive much - so barely any charging!).


----------



## Apple fanboy

Here you go then for all you Tesla fanboys and girls.





Cool video.


----------



## BigMcGuire

Apple fanboy said:


> Here you go then for all you Tesla fanboys and girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool video.



That was some amazing drone footage, lol. Great video.


----------



## DT

Another price bump, my M3P would now be $6150 more than that I paid last June.   Yoinks!


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> Another price bump, my M3P would now be $6150 more than that I paid last June.   Yoinks!



But your wages have gone up by at least that right?

Its not getting any better is it. Money is going to get tighter for lots of people in the coming months. Not looking forward to winter with the gas and electric prices.


----------



## quagmire

Model Y Standard Range confirmed.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1512169896976818185/


----------



## DT

Live stream for the Cyber Rodeo:


----------



## DT




----------



## Eric

DT said:


> View attachment 13074



New for everyone or something beta? Is there anyway to update through the app or does it need to be in the car itself?


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> New for everyone or something beta? Is there anyway to update through the app or does it need to be in the car itself?




The update availability is a bit of a mystery, it's definitely a "for everyone" sort of thing, but when you get it is unknown - there's also a toggle in the Software page in the car, where you can select Standard vs. Advanced for updates, the latter I believe pushes the update a bit sooner.   It seems like pretty similar vehicles seem to be on roughly the same schedules, and you can also use something like the TeslaFi firmware tracker:



			https://www.teslafi.com/firmware.php
		


Or the NOTA tracker:





__





						Tesla Software Updates & Release Notes - Latest Tesla Updates
					

The latest Tesla software update releases and their release notes for Model S, Model 3, Model X and Model Y




					www.notateslaapp.com
				




FYI, those numbers aren't from all the cars, it's reporting based on 3rd services/apps, etc., so it's a small sample size.

Generally, you should see the update as both a notification in the app (or even a 3rd party app like above), __and__ in the vehicle itself (under the Software option).  I had one case where it wasn't on the app yet, but showed up as an update in the car (probably just a slight timing different between the two services).

The update stats in TeslaScope are pretty cool, these are for my actual car (the 6 days on the black bar indicates when TeslaScope had the first report from a user about getting this update):


----------



## Eric

Anyone using a iPhone mount for their Tesla that can make a recommendation? I ordered this a while back and even though it says next day it's already been weeks so I'm guessing their having shipping problems or something.


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> Anyone using a iPhone mount for their Tesla that can make a recommendation? I ordered this a while back and even though it says next day it's already been weeks so I'm guessing their having shipping problems or something.



I’m using the Belkin magsafe thing that clips into the air vent. Works great. But I don’t have a fancy model 3 like you. I don’t even have a center console thing on the floor. Not much else to clip to in those old model S’s.


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> I’m using the Belkin magsafe thing that clips into the air vent. Works great. But I don’t have a fancy model 3 like you. I don’t even have a center console thing on the floor. Not much else to clip to in those old model S’s.



Similar to this?






						Car Vent Mount PRO with MagSafe for iPhone 12 | Belkin | Belkin: US
					

Set your iPhone 13 or iPhone 12 on the Car Vent Mount PRO with MagSafe & go. Provides a seamless experience while keeping your phone safely mounted & in view. View now.




					www.belkin.com
				




Just wondering if that'll work with the vent on the Model 3 2022, I'm also wondering about the weight of the 13 Max Pro, it's definitely heavier and I'm concerned about bumpy rides.


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> Similar to this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car Vent Mount PRO with MagSafe for iPhone 12 | Belkin | Belkin: US
> 
> 
> Set your iPhone 13 or iPhone 12 on the Car Vent Mount PRO with MagSafe & go. Provides a seamless experience while keeping your phone safely mounted & in view. View now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.belkin.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if that'll work with the vent on the Model 3 2022, I'm also wondering about the weight of the 13 Max Pro, it's definitely heavier and I'm concerned about bumpy rides.



The one I have has a power connection - the one you posted does not. 

This is the one i have:






						Magnetic Wireless Car Charger 10W | Belkin | Belkin: US
					

This 10W magnetic wireless car charger delivers fast and safe iPhone 13 / iPhone 12 charging on the go. One-handed placement and perfect magnetic alignment every time. Shop now.




					www.belkin.com
				




my iPhone 13 max pro isn’t falling off that thing, bumpy ride or not.


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> The one I have has a power connection - the one you posted does not.
> 
> This is the one i have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnetic Wireless Car Charger 10W | Belkin | Belkin: US
> 
> 
> This 10W magnetic wireless car charger delivers fast and safe iPhone 13 / iPhone 12 charging on the go. One-handed placement and perfect magnetic alignment every time. Shop now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.belkin.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my iPhone 13 max pro isn’t falling off that thing, bumpy ride or not.



Okay, the vent in the Model 3 isn't a typical vent, do you know if it will fit into it?


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> Okay, the vent in the Model 3 isn't a typical vent, do you know if it will fit into it?




That i do not know. If it has horizontal slats it should fit, but I don’t have a model 3 to try it on.


----------



## Cmaier

How about this?








						Tesla OneTap Pro Wireless Screen Car Mount (Mag Fit)
					

Tesla MagSafe OneTap Screen Car Phone Mount transforms your MagSafe Charger for GPS and entertainment. Level up your driving game and keep charging hands-free




					www.spigen.com


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> How about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tesla OneTap Pro Wireless Screen Car Mount (Mag Fit)
> 
> 
> Tesla MagSafe OneTap Screen Car Phone Mount transforms your MagSafe Charger for GPS and entertainment. Level up your driving game and keep charging hands-free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spigen.com



I'm looking at that and a couple of others that are similar, I just keep reading stories that they have trouble holding the 13 pro max and I'm dubious about using an adhesive, that's why I really like the idea of the one you linked from Belkin.


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> I'm looking at that and a couple of others that are similar, I just keep reading stories that they have trouble holding the 13 pro max and I'm dubious about using an adhesive, that's why I really like the idea of the one you linked from Belkin.




Oh. The one I use definitely has no issue at all holding the 13 pro max. Never even came close to dropping it.


----------



## BigMcGuire

Our vent holders for the Civic did not work in the Tesla. So far I've just resigned to leaving my phone in that holding area under the computer tablet dash. I miss Apple CarPlay greatly - still haven't gotten used to how maps doesn't make it super clear what direction to turn lol (either that or I am too used to Apple Maps).


----------



## Apple fanboy

Pro clip is about the best I’ve ever used. 
It’s specific to your model 3. 
Then you by the phone holder to match your phone. 
Not cheap. But simply the best.


----------



## Eric

BigMcGuire said:


> Our vent holders for the Civic did not work in the Tesla. So far I've just resigned to leaving my phone in that holding area under the computer tablet dash. I miss Apple CarPlay greatly - still haven't gotten used to how maps doesn't make it super clear what direction to turn lol (either that or I am too used to Apple Maps).



I don't like how detached you're forced to be from your iPhone, love the car but it's the biggest drawback. Once you get used to CarPlay it feels like a step backwards... someone tell Elon and Tim to work it out!


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> Pro clip is about the best I’ve ever used.
> It’s specific to your model 3.
> Then you by the phone holder to match your phone.
> Not cheap. But simply the best.



Been a fan of their mounts for years (and agree they're the best) but this one forces you to mount behind the steering wheel and that's not a location I want to use, I want to be able to reach over and interact if I need to.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Eric said:


> Been a fan of their mounts for years (and agree they're the best) but this one forces you to mount behind the steering wheel and that's not a location I want to use, I want to be able to reach over and interact if I need to.



They used to do a choice of mounting positions per model. Maybe they still do for some models. But maybe it’s limited on the Tesla due to the design?


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> They used to do a choice of mounting positions per model. Maybe they still do for some models. But maybe it’s limited on the Tesla due to the design?



Right, I think the design of the car makes it difficult for manufacturers. In the end I'm just doing what @BigMcGuire is and leaving it sitting on the charger but to me it's harder and more dangerous even to glance at way down there.


----------



## cloudflare420

Eric said:


> Anyone using a iPhone mount for their Tesla that can make a recommendation? I ordered this a while back and even though it says next day it's already been weeks so I'm guessing their having shipping problems or something.




That one says same day delivery for me, but I've seen people use MagSafe ones like these



			https://www.amazon.com/TPARTS-Floating-Magnetic-Cellphone-Compatible/dp/B09L1M1WLJ/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?crid=1N9TXAX1INOCC&keywords=tesla+phone+mount+MagSafe&qid=1649878234&sprefix=tesla+iPhone+mount%2Caps%2C83&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExTU5UNEtPS1FETzJNJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwOTU4OTgwMjIyTVY1SE8wNzNZRiZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNDM4ODUzMjRMUlo2VlhPU1o1NyZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2F0ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=
		




			https://www.amazon.com/Spigen-Designed-MagSafe-Compatible-Mustang/dp/B09CG4BZGC/ref=sr_1_3?crid=1N9TXAX1INOCC&keywords=tesla+phone+mount+MagSafe&qid=1649878234&sprefix=tesla+iPhone+mount%2Caps%2C83&sr=8-3


----------



## Apple fanboy

Eric said:


> Right, I think the design of the car makes it difficult for manufacturers. In the end I'm just doing what @BigMcGuire is and leaving it sitting on the charger but to me it's harder and more dangerous even to glance at way down there.



These days I just leave it in my pocket. I don't have Apple Carplay yet, so texts can wait. I can read them on my Apple Watch. Calls are dealt with via BT and steering wheel controls.


----------



## BigMcGuire

Apple fanboy said:


> These days I just leave it in my pocket. I don't have Apple Carplay yet, so texts can wait. I can read them on my Apple Watch. Calls are dealt with via BT and steering wheel controls.



Yep, I noticed that's one thing I stopped doing - replying to texts while I drive. Which ... isn't a bad thing. lol (since getting the Tesla).


----------



## Eric

BigMcGuire said:


> Yep, I noticed that's one thing I stopped doing - replying to texts while I drive. Which ... isn't a bad thing. lol (since getting the Tesla).



It may be worth trying to use their system, which I've only tried a couple of times but found to be really clunky and cumbersome and is nothing as streamlined as CarPlay, but maybe I'll spend some time with it. For drives where I'm on the road for a couple of hours or more it's nice to be able to dictate text messages.


----------



## Cmaier

Problem i run into is because my tesla has no CarPlay, and I’m frequently using the MLB app or Apple Music (and sometimes the sirius/xm app) for Audio, i need the phone readily available to change channels, etc.  If Musk would stop being such an a-hole and just provide CarPlay, I’d be fine with the phone in my pocket.


----------



## DT

Texting works pretty solid for me:  click right wheel button, "_Send message to <person's name>_", dictate message, click wheel button to send (double click to bail I believe). If you go into messages on the Tesla display, there's a running exchange of messages sent through the car, you can tap favorites and start a message (or phone call) from that screen as well.

Since my 6 months Apple Music trial ended, I'm back using the "Tesla Music", which also works great with voice:  click, "_Play Feel Good, Inc., by Gorillaz ...",_, *boom*, it's playing.   Side note:  the Tesla Faves channel is really good, we've curated it a lot (using the up/down vote), but it mostly kind of vibes with our music tastes.

That's about all I need to do:  text a couple of people, call a couple of people, play some music off the top of my head.


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> Problem i run into is because my tesla has no CarPlay, and I’m frequently using the MLB app or Apple Music (and sometimes the sirius/xm app) for Audio, i need the phone readily available to change channels, etc.  If Musk would stop being such an a-hole and just provide CarPlay, I’d be fine with the phone in my pocket.



When I run bluetooth from my Amazon Music app from my iPhone it allows me to use the right/left controls on the left steering wheel button to flip through, it's actually a pretty nice feature.


----------



## DT

Several months ago I removed the front badge from my M3P, I was maybe going to put a black badge (vs. the OEM chrome), but it looked so nice and clean, I just left it off.  I still have the rear badge on though, so I'm thinking about swapping that one, but I think I'll use my front badge as a test - going to spray today with some Plastidip, if it turns out nice, I'll remove my chrome rear badge and stick this one on.  Also have the Dual Motor badge that's chrome, might try to spray that too, since it's a Performance model the bar underneath is red, I'd like to try to preserve that, but it's very narrow, taping it up will be a PITA ...

Results later, unless they're super crappy


----------



## Eric

Didn't feel like stopping to charge... as I pulled into the garage.


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> Didn't feel like stopping to charge... as I pulled into the garage.





Hahaha, a friend of mine is a madman, though he's been a Tesla owner for several years, so he's worked out the timing and whatnot, actual pics after a long road trip


----------



## DT

Wow, this is some gutless bullshit.  Seriously, you want to do this?  Walk up to my car while I'm there, let's see how it goes ...


----------



## DT

Woo!






And I have got to get rid of the 4x4 look, hahaha, even my P which is a little lower from the factory is still too high.  As soon as I can coordinate with a good shop, I'll get something done about this. Maybe just some TSportline springs - then swap the 235/35 for some 255/35 and do a 5mm front spacer and a 14mm rear (with extended shank lugs).


----------



## DT

New remote climate controls are nice too, being able to set a couple of special modes, etc.


----------



## DT

I was reading some conversation elsewhere, and I don't think people are aware of how nicely integrated the Tesla nav (or Lucid, or any of the ground up EV companies) is with the battery and charging management and planning systems.

Not only does the native nav provide directions, real time traffic, full location info  (restaurants, hotels, with full web display/phone/etc), all through the vehicles GPS/cellular system, on a nice large display - it also shows information that is really integral to the EV ownership experience.  3rd party nav systems don't, and that's a major deficit.

I can see L2 and DCFC/Superchargers on the map, and for the SuCs, the actual chargers available, in real time, I can see the cost for the specific location.  My battery level is estimated (now with overall temp/weather conditions factored in), and adding stops/waypoints refactors that in real time.

Additionally, and this is pretty significant, when selecting a DCFC (SuC) as a nav point, the car prepares the battery (aka, pre-conditions) for maximum charging speed upon arrival.

Until car APIs provide an interface for tightly coupled nav integration, the primary mechanism for me will be the native system, with <other_maps_nav_here> as a sort of backup being used by my trusty 1st officer


----------



## DT

Love there's a web UI for Tessie, since I'm usually on my desktop/browser, I can get a quick status check:





(Yes, I know, we're doing a little mini road trip, leaving at 10a )


----------



## Edd

DT said:


> Wow, this is some gutless bullshit.  Seriously, you want to do this?  Walk up to my car while I'm there, let's see how it goes ...



I’m unfamiliar with a vehicle surveillance system that runs when the car is shut down and unattended. That‘s pretty good video, as far as identifying someone. If they don’t know who it is, I guess the front plate of his car didn’t get recorded. You can certainly tell the make/model and color of his vehicle. What a fuckin freak that guy is.

edit: Of course this is Florida. Of course it is.


----------



## DT

Edd said:


> I’m unfamiliar with a vehicle surveillance system that runs when the car is shut down and unattended. That‘s pretty good video, as far as identifying someone. If they don’t know who it is, I guess the front plate of his car didn’t get recorded. You can certainly tell the make/model and color of his vehicle. What a fuckin freak that guy is.
> 
> edit: Of course this is Florida. Of course it is.




When you turn on Sentry mode, it stays active when the car is locked, kind of goes into a standby mode and uses motion detection to activate the cameras (it gets video from the front, boths sides and the rear at the same time).  It even tosses up a HAL red eye on the display as a warning.  Several months ago they added the ability to view your sentry cams in real time which is pretty neat (and adds an extra option for safety/security).

Oh yeah, if you see something asinine or idiotic, assume it happened in Florida, about 90% of the time you'll be correct.


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> When you turn on Sentry mode, it stays active when the car is locked, kind of goes into a standby mode and uses motion detection to activate the cameras (it gets video from the front, boths sides and the rear at the same time).  It even tosses up a HAL red eye on the display as a warning.  Several months ago they added the ability to view your sentry cams in real time which is pretty neat (and adds an extra option for safety/security).
> 
> Oh yeah, if you see something asinine or idiotic, assume it happened in Florida, about 90% of the time you'll be correct.



My dash cam does that. But I mostly got it for driving incidents.


----------



## DT

I mentioned about a 70 miles round-trip, running the AC while parked, etc., this is some fun analytics from the drive:






That was the first leg, home to the Town Center, the battery vs. fuel uses pretty accurate info based on real electricity and fuel prices, used 12%, pretty average drive, a few fun short sprints, some casual cruising, here's some range / consumption data, this was a pretty effective trip:


----------



## quagmire

My mom's Model Y finally got its first two week EDD. June 07 to June 21. Two week EDD's are a good sign that a VIN is coming soon.  It would mark exactly one year since I took delivery of my Model 3.


----------



## Edd

I haven’t been following these electric car threads closely so apologies if this has been covered.

Do you EV owners notice a significant increase in your home electric bill for the daily charging?

On a different note, I‘ve mentioned something like this before, but the push to electrification seems unrealistically fast when I consider all the apartment/condo dwellers out there with limited control of where they park day to day. California banning sales of ICE vehicles by 2035 fills me with anxiety .

I predict hybrids will HAVE to be part of the equation longer term than what CA suggests. Installing charging stations everywhere seems far more daunting than putting WI-FI everywhere.


----------



## DT

Edd said:


> Do you EV owners notice a significant increase in your home electric bill for the daily charging?




It's pretty easy to calculate, either through the car data,  the charger, etc., you can just figure how many miles do you get for how much charging cost vs. the equivalent mileage/cost for gas.

For example:

My Tesla M3P has an 82kW battery, so to charge that using my electric company's rate of $0.11 kW, it's 82 * $0.11 = $9.02.   With a full charge, depending on use, how frisky I drive, temps, and heck, we can even use the number above in my charts, which was 285 Wh/mile means I can go ~287 miles.  Mine is a Performance model so it gets a bit less mileage vs. a Long Range (it's mostly the wheels/tires).

Anyway, just to cover it, there's not 100% perfect transfer of energy through a charger, but let's assume it's at least 90% efficient, and round things to a nice even $10 for a "tank".

That means it costs me ~$0.04 a mile (0.03508).  If you drive 1500 miles a month, that would cost $60, which would be reflected on your power bill.  Of course, what would be reflected on your monthly expenses would be the loss of gas costs for the same mileage (for example, a 30MPG vehicle at $4/g is ~$0.13 a mile).  Note too that the "per mile" total cost of ownership doesn't include the consumption/service for things like oil.

Generally with EVs you don't use the same "fueling" model as ICE, i.e., you don't really full it up, run it down to empty.  You tend to charge all the time (the question about home charging availability is a whole different discussion), I'm always sitting at near 80%, if I drive, I use X battery, come home charge, restore X (usually in < 1 hour).

FWIW, I looked at the power we used between our two EVs last month (using reporting from a smart charger), and it was ~$29 for the month.


----------



## DT

Service subscription package now free 










						Tesla Service
					






					service.tesla.com


----------



## DT

Hmmm ...










						Tesla CCS Combo 1 Adapter & CHAdeMO Adapter
					

Ships Worldwide! Tesla CCS Combo 1 Adapter & CHAdeMO Adapter - Tesla has launched a CCS to their propriety plug adapter together with the CHadeMo adapter. There are also cases available for keeping the adapters safe. The CCS1 Combo Adapter case can fit the J1772 inside as well. Only on Harumio!




					www.harum.io


----------



## quagmire

I would still wait for whenever Tesla feels like offering it here in the US.

Anyway…. Things are all set for taking delivery of the Y. Home delivery for this Saturday.  Electrician coming next week to evaluate installing the wall connector. Appointment set for the 13th to have xpel done on the front end and side rockers.

Also the insurance company is valuing the Y at $83,000. Which is freaking nuts.


----------



## DT

Looks like I got a fix revision to x.12.3, i.e., went from 12.3.2 to 12.3.12 before I got x.16 which is supposed to have a couple of new features.

Separate media accounts linked to the driver profile, which is probably handy for a shared vehicle, but this one is especially slick:





More details about this, very cool, it's a pretty major advancement in battery use prediction.

However, with update 2022.16, Tesla's 'Navigation Energy Prediction' will become even more accurate.

Before the update, Tesla's routing system estimated energy usage by distance, elevation changes, and some additional information such as your vehicle type and its wheel configuration.

The new Navigation Energy Prediction makes this projection even more definitive by forecasting wind conditions, assessing if you will be driving into a headwind or crosswind, determining the humidity, and gauging the ambient temperature.


----------



## Eric

Just setup a service appointment for two issues, first is that on hills in San Francisco (when the car self-breaks) it squeaks really loud and has been this way since the beginning. The other is that when I go to start the car after it's been sitting for a while the USB drive shows disconnected and I have to reseat it, I've tried with multiple drives so it's on the car side. 

Other than that it's been great to me so far, I also added liners I got on the cheap from Amazon to the roof because the sun really heats it up, hoping to shave a few degrees off in there and save some battery life.


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> Just setup a service appointment for two issues, first is that on hills in San Francisco (when the car self-breaks) it squeaks really loud and has been this way since the beginning. The other is that when I go to start the car after it's been sitting for a while the USB drive shows disconnected and I have to reseat it, I've tried with multiple drives so it's on the car side.
> 
> Other than that it's been great to me so far, I also added liners I got on the cheap from Amazon to the roof because the sun really heats it up, hoping to shave a few degrees off in there and save some battery life.




Are they doing at home service? Though if you're close to an SC, it's probably easier for a service that might require the wheels to be removed (for a brake inspection, etc.)

Funny you just ordered some sun shades ...






I've never used anything in the front window for any car I've owned, but since the windows is so huge and we're taking a trip where it will likely be sitting outside for a week, figured for $25, it couldn't hurt.

Also ordered this:






Figured if I can find a nice shady spot under a tree, it'll keep stuff out of the AC intake better


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Are they doing at home service? Though if you're close to an SC, it's probably easier for a service that might require the wheels to be removed (for a brake inspection, etc.)
> 
> Funny you just ordered some sun shades ...
> 
> View attachment 14629
> 
> 
> I've never used anything in the front window for any car I've owned, but since the windows is so huge and we're taking a trip where it will likely be sitting outside for a week, figured for $25, it couldn't hurt.
> 
> Also ordered this:
> 
> View attachment 14630
> 
> 
> Figured if I can find a nice shady spot under a tree, it'll keep stuff out of the AC intake better



It's at the dealership and I'll probably have my wife follow me over as I'll assume it's going to be a drop off since they're dealing with breaks and stuff.

Since it's so hot where I live we already have shades for the front windshield when parked, I got these for the roof where it really radiates heat, even when it's only like 70 out they still get almost too hot to touch and fry your brain lol. Installed in just a couple minutes, seems great so far.


----------



## quagmire

Eric said:


> Just setup a service appointment for two issues, first is that on hills in San Francisco (when the car self-breaks) it squeaks really loud and has been this way since the beginning. The other is that when I go to start the car after it's been sitting for a while the USB drive shows disconnected and I have to reseat it, I've tried with multiple drives so it's on the car side.
> 
> Other than that it's been great to me so far, I also added liners I got on the cheap from Amazon to the roof because the sun really heats it up, hoping to shave a few degrees off in there and save some battery life.




Did the USB drive thing just occur? And what was the message? “Dashcam unavailable check USB drive”? 

That appears to be a bug in the latest software. Future update will fix that supposedly.


----------



## Eric

quagmire said:


> Did the USB drive thing just occur? And what was the message? *“Dashcam unavailable check USB drive”*?
> 
> That appears to be a bug in the latest software. Future update will fix that supposedly.



I'll have to look again but I do think that is the message, it then has a red x on it. I pull it and put it back in and it works again.


----------



## DT

Took the Tesla down to The Keys, the round trip and all "local" driving wound up being 964 miles.

We had a "worst case" charging cost:  no destination chargers (or option for using the mobile charger),  only Superchargers at the peak rate (missed the early/late rates which are about 1/2 as much, just decided to leave later on both ends ...), and in South Florida, high rates ($0.44-$0.48 kWh).  Even with that, the "fuel" costs still worked out to ~$0.12/mile.    Hitting two of the long charges at the 50% rate would put us at around $0.09/mile.

Also that was running 76-77 for at least 3/4 of the trip, could've dropped the consumption rate down a decent amount sticking to 70 (probably hit $0.10-0.11 at the max rates cost).  Like I was seeing 330-335 Wh/mile at 75+ MPH speeds, where 65-70 it's down around 305, and as a reference point, knocking around in the local 45-50 MPH areas, it can drop to around 250-260 Wh/mile.

Stops were basically two up and back, the locations changed a bit as we wanted max battery in the Keys, and left with 100% vs. leaving with 75%-ish, and didn't care how much we had when we got home (though I like to leave a good buffer).  About 35 minutes coming back, going since I really loaded up (and that last 10% can be slow, especially on a V2 Supercharger), it was more like 50 minutes total, but we shopped on the second stop which we had to do anyway, just about perfect timing all around 

The space in this vehicle still amazes me, we took:

SUP board, paddle, hand pump
large tub with several towels, snorkel gear, inflatables/rafts/donuts
Small soft cooler
Large hard cooler (ICE'ed up with goodies) and a dolly
2 rollers
1 duffle
2 backpacks (both stuffed)

2 extension cords (l20')
1 TMC (mobile charger) and adapters
Tire plug kit
Electric tire pump

Stopped for groceries, got several packs of drinks, beer, coolers, breads, coffee, lots of snacks, other misc supplies.

Plus the 3 of us with plenty of room. No seats down or weird configuration, had the one backpack and small cooler in the rear floorboard (which is flat all the way across), all those cords/adapters/safety items in the frunk, everything else in the trunk.


----------



## SuperMatt

There have been 273 Tesla ”autopilot” crashes in the past year, far more than previously thought. The NHTSA released findings today.



			https://wapo.st/3xT6GXW
		

(paywall removed)


----------



## Eric

SuperMatt said:


> There have been 273 Tesla ”autopilot” crashes in the past year, far more than previously thought. The NHTSA released findings today.
> 
> 
> 
> https://wapo.st/3xT6GXW
> 
> 
> (paywall removed)




Interesting article, there's a lot to unpack there. Tesla did claim this:


> Tesla has argued that Autopilot is safer than normal driving when crash data is compared. The company has also pointed to the vast number of traffic crash deaths on U.S. roadways annually, estimated by NHTSA at 42,915 in 2021, hailing the promise of technologies like Autopilot to “reduce the frequency and severity of traffic crashes and save thousands of lives each year.”
> 
> Data pitting normal driving against Autopilot is not directly comparable because Autopilot operates largely on highways. Tesla CEO Elo




It also doesn't really differentiate between FSD and autopilot but in my personal experience the autopilot feature in this car is hands down better in every way than it was in my 2020 BMW, it does have some issues with phantom breaking but otherwise it's solid and feels way safer when I use it than driving without it on at all on freeways.


----------



## SuperMatt

Eric said:


> Interesting article, there's a lot to unpack there. Tesla did claim this:
> 
> 
> It also doesn't really differentiate between FSD and autopilot but in my personal experience the autopilot feature in this car is hands down better in every way than it was in my 2020 BMW, it does have some issues with phantom breaking but otherwise it's solid and feels way safer when I use it than driving without it on at all on freeways.



There are over 250 million vehicles on the road. There are about 200,000 Teslas on the road.

There were 392 accidents related to driver-assistance technologies in the past 10 months. 273 of those were Teslas.

Less than 1/1000th of cars on the road... but about 70% of all driver-assistance tech accidents.


----------



## Eric

SuperMatt said:


> There are over 250 million vehicles on the road. There are about 200,000 Teslas on the road.
> 
> There were 392 accidents related to driver-assistance technologies in the past 10 months. 273 of those were Teslas.
> 
> Less than 1/1000th of cars on the road... but about 70% of all driver-assistance tech accidents.




With a grain of salt, there is a lot in this article that is subject to the data provided.


> ”Companies such as Tesla collect more data than other automakers, which might leave them overrepresented in the data, according to experts in the systems”


----------



## SuperMatt

Eric said:


> With a grain of salt, there is a lot in this article that is subject to the data provided.



That is a perfectly valid point, as is the fact that the Tesla driver assist software is used more than most. But even considering that, the numbers are too high…


----------



## DT

SuperMatt said:


> There are about 200,000 Teslas on the road.




Tesla sold an estimated 360,000 cars in the US in just 2021.

(They've exceeded 2,000,000 globally)


----------



## SuperMatt

DT said:


> Tesla sold an estimated 360,000 cars in the US in just 2021.
> 
> (They've exceeded 2,000,000 globally)



Good point, my data was out of date!


----------



## quagmire

Some blame is definitely on Musk at the very least for being overtly "optimistic" on how autopilot/FSD functions giving off false sense of capabilities of the system. 

Drivers themselves deserve the same blame because they are treating Autopilot/FSD as Level 5 when they are level 2. They don't pay attention, they get complacent, etc and then the system gets into a situation where it doesn't know how to handle and boom crashes where if driver was ready to take over, probably could have been prevented. 

So this is probably a marketing and drivers being idiots issue.....


----------



## Eric

quagmire said:


> Some blame is definitely on Musk at the very least for being overtly "optimistic" on how autopilot/FSD functions giving off false sense of capabilities of the system.
> 
> *Drivers themselves deserve the same blame because they are treating Autopilot/FSD as Level 5 when they are level 2*. They don't pay attention, they get complacent, etc and then the system gets into a situation where it doesn't know how to handle and boom crashes where if driver was ready to take over, probably could have been prevented.
> 
> So this is probably a marketing and drivers being idiots issue.....



This was me initially, expecting the car to do way more than it did before experiencing all of the limitations. Now I see it more like the car assists with certain tasks but that's the extent of it, if you expect too much out of it things can go bad quickly.

IMO the benefits far outweigh the risks and in the larger picture there are far more accidents from driving manually, the bottom line is once you learn to use the features right they make it safer but you'll always have to be the driver.


----------



## DT

There's some murmurings about EAP being offered again.  I don't need a fancy "summon" function, just want pull forward and back, in a straight line


----------



## DT

My Premium connectivity runs out in a couple of days.  I had considered just using a tethered iPhone (since you can use WiFI while driving now),  but the integrated connectivity is so much simpler, improves things the nav, works with the remote camera view, etc., so for $99 for a whole year, I'm just going to swipe that purchase in the car 

I'm writing a one year review, I'll post in the next day or two.


----------



## quagmire

DT said:


> My Premium connectivity runs out in a couple of days.  I had considered just using a tethered iPhone (since you can use WiFI while driving now),  but the integrated connectivity is so much simpler, improves things the nav, works with the remote camera view, etc., so for $99 for a whole year, I'm just going to swipe that purchase in the car




I did the same with my 3, though I elected to do it back in April. So when it hit my credit card back on the 10th( since that is when the trial ran out) I went, " WTF" for a few minutes trying to figure out what I bought from Tesla..... 

I would like lane change on autopilot and dumb summon would be nice too. So EAP would be nice, but not sure how much I would be willing to spend on it. Still need to repurchase acceleration boost.

Just washed my 3 for the first time since November( it’s been parked since getting a new job that didn’t need me driving it too much) and just the got my moms new Y back from getting Xpel done.


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> My Premium connectivity runs out in a couple of days.  I had considered just using a tethered iPhone (since you can use WiFI while driving now),  but the integrated connectivity is so much simpler, improves things the nav, works with the remote camera view, etc., so for $99 for a whole year, I'm just going to swipe that purchase in the car
> 
> I'm writing a one year review, I'll post in the next day or two.



Totally worth it IMO.


----------



## DT

Yeah, given this:





Where even with a WiFi connection (like via a phone tether), you lose Live Traffic, Sentry Live View, Sat-Maps, plus have to establish that connection each time, might be dealing with different phone, blah blah blah, vs. ~$8/month?  No contest.


----------



## Eric

Taking it in for loud breaks on hills but also mentioned the USB drive and this was their response. As of now it flat out does not work anymore.


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> Taking it in for loud breaks on hills but also mentioned the USB drive and this was their response. As of now it flat out does not work anymore.
> 
> View attachment 15080




Yeah, I’ve gotten more than one “no repairs to be made at this time” in the last 9 years.  Three years ago: “your car randomly insists you don’t have hardware for sirius/xm? Oh, that’s a firmware thing. I’ll just go ahead and cancel your appointment…”. “Your car randomly reboots when you go in reverse? Hmm. Try a factory reset. In the mean time I’ll just go ahead and cancel your appointment…”.   Same deal with it deciding I am not subscribed to sirius because the real time clock somehow gets out of synch or just because it feels like it, etc. etc.  (still waiting for fixes, btw)

All these software problems are part of the reason I am very dubious they’ll ever get self driving fully working.  If you can’t make it so that my car remembers the radio presets each time I start the car, I don’t think you’ll make it so that the car can successfully navigate city traffic.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Cmaier said:


> Yeah, I’ve gotten more than one “no repairs to be made at this time” in the last 9 years.  Three years ago: “your car randomly insists you don’t have hardware for sirius/xm? Oh, that’s a firmware thing. I’ll just go ahead and cancel your appointment…”. “Your car randomly reboots when you go in reverse? Hmm. Try a factory reset. In the mean time I’ll just go ahead and cancel your appointment…”.   Same deal with it deciding I am not subscribed to sirius because the real time clock somehow gets out of synch or just because it feels like it, etc. etc.  (still waiting for fixes, btw)
> 
> All these software problems are part of the reason I am very dubious they’ll ever get self driving fully working.  If you can’t make it so that my car remembers the radio presets each time I start the car, I don’t think you’ll make it so that the car can successfully navigate city traffic.



For me there are many, many years before I’d trust a self driving car. As you say, if it can’t remember a radio preset, what about when to stop! 
I’m not sure how much appetite there is for self driving cars in the general driving community. Not that much I’m guessing.


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> Taking it in for loud breaks on hills but also mentioned the USB drive and this was their response. As of now it flat out does not work anymore.




It's almost for sure a software bug, I've had to do a remove/reinsert a couple of times since the last update (only does it after a full on cold sleep), and it's been pretty widely reported on TMC.

x.16 will fix it up


----------



## quagmire

The Y did the same thing on factory software. Since updating to .16 it’s gone away.


----------



## DT

quagmire said:


> The Y did the same thing on factory software. Since updating to .16 it’s gone away.




Did you get x.16 on your TM3 yet?


----------



## quagmire

DT said:


> Did you get x.16 on your TM3 yet?




Yeah both the Y and 3 are on .16.2


----------



## diamond.g

SuperMatt said:


> There have been 273 Tesla ”autopilot” crashes in the past year, far more than previously thought. The NHTSA released findings today.
> 
> 
> 
> https://wapo.st/3xT6GXW
> 
> 
> (paywall removed)



Seems like Tesla returned more data than other manufacturers, since this seems self reported (do other makers actually know when customers are using driver assistant features?) I wouldn’t glean too much from it.


----------



## Jumpthesnark

Tesla Model S in a junkyard for weeks, then it spontaneously burst into flames, and it took about the same amount of water to extinguish as a building fire. They needed to dig a pit, push the car into it and fill the hole with water.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2022/06/22/tesla-fire-sacramento/
		







						Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Cmaier

Just plugged my car into a ChargePoint charger for the first time ever (having owned the model s since 2013). I’ve never even used that adapter before. Given I’m locked out of my garage, seemed like I should make sure I could charge the car for future emergencies if a supercharger isn’t handy.  It got 8 miles of charge before conking out. I had to go back to the car, and power the car up and drive it in a circle to get it to recognize the charger again.

Fun!


----------



## DT

Cmaier said:


> Given I’m locked out of my garage, seemed like I should make sure I could charge the car for future emergencies if a supercharger isn’t handy.




TMC + adapter (N14-50, N6-50, N14-30, etc.) + extension cord. I can charge ours 30 feet into the driveway.

I'm taking the same setup to the BIL's for our 1/2 way stopover on the way to Universal, using an N14-30 from his dryer outlet (done this several times already).


----------



## Cmaier

DT said:


> TMC + adapter (N14-50, N6-50, N14-30, etc.) + extension cord. I can charge ours 30 feet into the driveway.
> 
> I'm taking the same setup to the BIL's for our 1/2 way stopover on the way to Universal, using an N14-30 from his dryer outlet (done this several times already).



Yeah, true, i could have done it that way.  Would take awhile since I’d be using 110V (can’t get to the dryer outlet with the garage door stuck).  Anyway, the car also decided I am not authorized to listen to sirius again, so I’m guessing there is another software issue here and a few reboots would solve it.  

And the guy is fixing the garage door right now, so it’s more a test for any future emergencies (or even if I just want to use a destination charger somewhere).


----------



## DT

Right up front I got my head around having a backup, and that's one reason why I like our 40a not being hardwired, if it takes a dump, I can simply unplug it, plug in the TMC with the N6-50 adapter  and I'm good to go (at 32a).

Honestly, we don't even have to charge at the BIL's we can make the round trip without a charge, but even better, this the parking at the resort:






Free juice, cool and covered 


I just happen to have all that gear in the frunk, I had a travel bundle for our trip to The Keys that had a bunch of charger/adapters, cords, tire patch kit, and a compressor


----------



## Cmaier

DT said:


> Right up front I got my head around having a backup, and that's one reason why I like our 40a not being hardwired, if it takes a dump, I can simply unplug it, plug in the TMC with the N6-50 adapter  and I'm good to go (at 32a).
> 
> Honestly, we don't even have to charge at the BIL's we can make the round trip without a charge, but even better, this the parking at the resort:
> 
> View attachment 15214
> 
> 
> Free juice, cool and covered
> 
> 
> I just happen to have all that gear in the frunk, I had a travel bundle for our trip to The Keys that had a bunch of charger/adapters, cords, tire patch kit, and a compressor




Ever had to use the patch/compressor? I’m thinking i should invest in that, given how many flats I get.


----------



## DT

Cmaier said:


> Ever had to use the patch/compressor? I’m thinking i should invest in that, given how many flats I get.




I haven't on the Tesla, or really any real recent car, but it's a nice thing to have for peace of mind, even if you never use it.   We get a flat in the Tesla, sure we could try roadside service, or AAA, or try get get a tow to a tire center, but if in like 20-30 minutes I could be back up on the road and all it took was less than $100 and some space in the trunk/frunk, it's a good value   Plus, the compressor is just handy to have in the car for keeping the tires at proper pressure (which is really critical with an EV).

I've had a bunch of cars in a row without a spare or runflats, so I've kept something like this handy, as well as a can of Fix-a-Flat.

Pretty much any $20-30 plug kit and an accessory powered compressor (check the specs/reviews, some are better for high pressure / heavy weight vehicle tires from flat to full).

I looked into Modern Spare, they make a super nice spare for Teslas, bag, jack kit, etc., but it takes up a huge amount of space.

If you're curious:









						Homepage
					

Your premier source for durable, lightweight spare tire kits engineered for your vehicle. Alloy wheels, rugged long-range tire- Search Year/Make/Model




					modernspare.com
				




About $400-450 depending on the vehicle, accessories, etc.

One of the things I __love__ about the Wrangler, is not only does it have a full sized, matching spare, but it's just hanging off the back, super easy to get to, I had an incident with the previous family ride, had a full size spare, but the under vehicle mounting system was basically frozen, it was a PITA.

To be honest, changing a tire on the side of the road can be super dangerous, it's usually a bad place to jack a car and the portable jacks are pretty so-so (I have a nice low profile, 3-ton in the garage).


----------



## Eric

Just got the breaks burnished because it was scraping/loud on hills and updated to 2022.17.1.2 but still can't use the USB drive (says "not available") so nothing is being recorded and it's useless. You would think if it were a universal issue it would be everyone so I'm not buying their "must wait for a software patch" solution.


----------



## Cmaier

DT said:


> I haven't on the Tesla, or really any real recent car, but it's a nice thing to have for peace of mind, even if you never use it.   We get a flat in the Tesla, sure we could try roadside service, or AAA, or try get get a tow to a tire center, but if in like 20-30 minutes I could be back up on the road and all it took was less than $100 and some space in the trunk/frunk, it's a good value   Plus, the compressor is just handy to have in the car for keeping the tires at proper pressure (which is really critical with an EV).
> 
> I've had a bunch of cars in a row without a spare or runflats, so I've kept something like this handy, as well as a can of Fix-a-Flat.
> 
> Pretty much any $20-30 plug kit and an accessory powered compressor (check the specs/reviews, some are better for high pressure / heavy weight vehicle tires from flat to full).
> 
> I looked into Modern Spare, they make a super nice spare for Teslas, bag, jack kit, etc., but it takes up a huge amount of space.
> 
> If you're curious:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homepage
> 
> 
> Your premier source for durable, lightweight spare tire kits engineered for your vehicle. Alloy wheels, rugged long-range tire- Search Year/Make/Model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> modernspare.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About $400-450 depending on the vehicle, accessories, etc.
> 
> One of the things I __love__ about the Wrangler, is not only does it have a full sized, matching spare, but it's just hanging off the back, super easy to get to, I had an incident with the previous family ride, had a full size spare, but the under vehicle mounting system was basically frozen, it was a PITA.
> 
> To be honest, changing a tire on the side of the road can be super dangerous, it's usually a bad place to jack a car and the portable jacks are pretty so-so (I have a nice low profile, 3-ton in the garage).



interesting. I may consider the modern spare setup, and keep the wheel/tire at home.  Normally when I get a flat I'm able to get someplace safe where my wife could presumably load the kit into her SUV and bring it to me in no more time than it would take for me to wait for a tow.


----------



## DT

This is something cool that Tesla does, not car related, but Tesla as a company is much bigger than 4 models of BEV ...










						Tesla launches new virtual power plant that pays Powerwall owners to help end brownouts
					

Tesla launches a new virtual power plant with PG&E in California that pays Powerwalls owners to help stabilize the electric grid.




					electrek.co


----------



## DT

Yep, I see it too:






EAP is back as an option in the US.  At this point, FSD barely has anything additional for another $6K.

EAP will include:

-Navigate on Autopilot
-Auto Lane Change
-Autopark
-Summon
-Smart Summon

No monthly yet, for $99/month, I'd do it just for the summon and ALC.


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Yep, I see it too:
> 
> View attachment 15268
> 
> 
> EAP is back as an option in the US.  At this point, FSD barely has anything additional for another $6K.
> 
> EAP will include:
> 
> -Navigate on Autopilot
> -Auto Lane Change
> -Autopark
> -Summon
> -Smart Summon
> 
> No monthly yet, for $99/month, I'd do it just for the summon and ALC.



Interesting, so this looks like it's essentially all the features of FSD without the ability to self-drive on streets then? I can tell you I would definitely be interested in this, nobody gets that other feature anyway.


----------



## DT

Right!  The extra $6k is for beta software that hasn't delivered the expected functionality.

$6K for EAP is still too much for me, like I said, I'd do monthly so I could bail at any time.  The problem with a fixed price is for folks like me, who own shorter term, it's too expensive, it needs to be tied into ownership duration.  $2400 for the next two years?  Yeah, maybe.  $6000 for the next 2 years?  NFW!


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Right!  The extra $6k is for beta software that hasn't delivered the expected functionality.
> 
> $6K for EAP is still too much for me, like I said, I'd do monthly so I could bail at any time.  The problem with a fixed price is for folks like me, who own shorter term, it's too expensive, it needs to be tied into ownership duration.  $2400 for the next two years?  Yeah, maybe.  $6000 for the next 2 years?  NFW!



Yeah, essentially the only real benefit here is auto lane change and that's just not worth $6K, the others are more novelty. I like that they're being more realistic about features and pricing though. At the time of purchase had they given this option I would've likely purchased it with the car, my guess is they're realizing how few people are buying an option that they'll never get access to and changed things up.


----------



## DT

I bet Tesla will add a monthly option for EAP (though I suppose that could be another differentiator with FSD).   People said it was unlikely they'd do a discounted year option for premium connectivity, but they eventually did.

Speaking of, I let my premium lapse, I just sort of wanted to see the car work without it, er, yeah, a few things were missing, then I connected to my phone hotspot, that helped, but still a bit of a PITA, so I just got another year for $99.

Hahaha, I actually bought it while sitting in the theater waiting for The Thing to start   I had turned on Sentry, and for fun went to live camera, which needs premium, so I added it, checked out, done!  Then when I went back to try live cameras, it said that option was off (I guess it went into default mode, which is off, when it re-upped to premium).  Anyway, set that back on, yeah, so much easier with premium and no loss of features (live cams, live traffic).


----------



## quagmire

Yeah $6,000 is too rich for me on EAP. It has all the functions I want from FSD, but $2000-$3000 would be my max.


----------



## diamond.g

quagmire said:


> Yeah $6,000 is too rich for me on EAP. It has all the functions I want from FSD, but $2000-$3000 would be my max.



I think EAP should be 4K, since it was 5K originally but also included Autosteer and TACC. 

People are going to keep pushing and Tesla is going to pull a Porsche and just make you pay for everything separately (like they used to).


----------



## quagmire

diamond.g said:


> I think EAP should be 4K, since it was 5K originally but also included Autosteer and TACC.
> 
> People are going to keep pushing and Tesla is going to pull a Porsche and just make you pay for everything separately (like they used to).




$4K is still pushing it, IMHO.

 I find $2,000 pushing it for acceleration boost.

Everything Tesla is doing is pushing it to what I am willing to spend lately.

Heck if my Model 3 gets wrecked today, as much as I would want to and love to replace it with another Tesla, the $10K-$15K price hike that has been going on since I bought my Model 3 is pushing me out of it. And it isn't just due to inflation. I fully suspect it is Musk being his usual unfettered free market self and just keeps on raising the price, because he can.


----------



## diamond.g

quagmire said:


> $4K is still pushing it, IMHO.
> 
> I find $2,000 pushing it for acceleration boost.
> 
> Everything Tesla is doing is pushing it to what I am willing to spend lately.
> 
> Heck if my Model 3 gets wrecked today, as much as I would want to and love to replace it with another Tesla, the $10K-$15K price hike that has been going on since I bought my Model 3 is pushing me out of it. And it isn't just due to inflation. I fully suspect it is Musk being his usual unfettered free market self and just keeps on raising the price, because he can.



To be fair, every EV except GM’s Bolt is getting a price increase right now*. Doesn’t seem to be curbing folks willingness to buy.

*this is probably exaggeration


----------



## Eric

Anyone who purchased FSD for $10K or $12K are just suckers, I would be pissed.


----------



## quagmire

diamond.g said:


> To be fair, every EV except GM’s Bolt is getting a price increase right now*. Doesn’t seem to be curbing folks willingness to buy.
> 
> *this is probably exaggeration




So far I am only finding $700-$1500 increase in prices from the previous model year( this is MSRP, and not including dealer ripoffs I mean mark ups). 

Not the $15K the Model Y has jumped from when I ordered my 3 in April of last year. Nor the $10K the Model 3 has jumped up from. 

You're right though, it isn't curbing demand. Hence my comment saying Musk can increase the price because he can. It isn't inflation driving up the cost of Tesla's.


----------



## Apple fanboy

quagmire said:


> So far I am only finding $700-$1500 increase in prices from the previous model year( this is MSRP, and not including dealer ripoffs I mean mark ups).
> 
> Not the $15K the Model Y has jumped from when I ordered my 3 in April of last year. Nor the $10K the Model 3 has jumped up from.
> 
> You're right though, it isn't curbing demand. Hence my comment saying Musk can increase the price because he can. It isn't inflation driving up the cost of Tesla's.



Supply and demand. If you can’t build them any quicker, then you put the price up. Dealer markups though? We don’t get that in the U.K.


----------



## diamond.g

Eric said:


> Anyone who purchased FSD for $10K or $12K are just suckers, I would be pissed.



With EAP being re-released I can see that being an accurate statement, assuming you are not used to the traffic light and stop sign stuff when using AP. Or are not using the Navigate on City Streets Beta, (also assuming it works for you, lol).


----------



## quagmire

Apple fanboy said:


> Supply and demand. If you can’t build them any quicker, then you put the price up. Dealer markups though? We don’t get that in the U.K.




Oh I know, but Musk has been blaming the price hikes on inflation so that irks me. Just come out and say price hikes are due to Tesla's/Musk's firm belief on unfettered free market where they will charge as much money as the market will bear. 

I think I don't like it because with current prices, anything happens to my Model 3, the replacement will likely be non-Tesla. Even though I would like to replace it with another Tesla, but I have been priced out.


----------



## Eric

Likely why we're seeing Enhanced Autopilot at a discount price, could be that FSD Beta is going the way of Google Glass.









						Tesla reportedly laid off about 200 workers in its Autopilot division
					

Bloomberg reported Tuesday that Tesla let go of roughly 200 Autopilot employees amid other job cuts at the electric vehicle company.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## DT

This is such a golden age for EV ownership - there's enough infrastructure (in particular, for Teslas) that owning, driving, charging, is mostly pretty easy - but the total ownership size is still rather small, so you still get this kind of sweet parking and charging, even in a pretty filled parking garage 






~260 mile round trip to the resort, total cost of ~$4 

VIP parking:  priceless


----------



## DT

Got an update notice while we were gone, fired it up right when we got home, left on *x.16.1.2*, got home and updated to *x.16.2* (no new features, just some revisions to the x.16 fork).


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Got an update notice while we were gone, fired it up right when we got home, left on *x.16.1.2*, got home and updated to *x.16.2* (no new features, just some revisions to the x.16 fork).



Sounds incremental, for some reason my iphone stopped working on phone calls through the car, they cannot hear me (something with the mic?  ) so I've had to use speakerphone. Maybe it'll be addressed.


----------



## DT

x.16 has been through quite a few revisions (keep in mind, some of these may be FSD specific):






I went from x.12 to 16.1.2 to 16.2


----------



## Eric

Getting the update now. For some reason my car can't get wifi in my garage after a drive, I have to restart the computer and it will then see it, this only started a couple of weeks ago and was never an issue before. This car is nothing if not buggy.


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> Getting the update now. For some reason my car can't get wifi in my garage after a drive, I have to restart the computer and it will then see it, this only started a couple of seeks ago and was never an issue before. This car is nothing if not buggy.




Welcome to the club


----------



## Yoused

Eric said:


> This car is nothing if not buggy.



Maybe it has identity issues and wants to be an actual buggy.


----------



## DT

Just got 4.10.0 of the iOS App, did the search >> details >> update trick 

And this is pretty stellar, it's where Tesla just knocks it out of the park:









						Tesla will now automatically reroute you to less busy Superchargers in 2022.16
					

If you don't have enough range to reach your destination, Tesla’s in-car navigation system will automatically calculate where you should stop in order to c




					www.notateslaapp.com


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Just got 4.10.0 of the iOS App, did the* search >> details >> update* trick
> 
> And this is pretty stellar, it's where Tesla just knocks it out of the park:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tesla will now automatically reroute you to less busy Superchargers in 2022.16
> 
> 
> If you don't have enough range to reach your destination, Tesla’s in-car navigation system will automatically calculate where you should stop in order to c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.notateslaapp.com



Where do you search from, the app store or within the app itself?


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> Where do you search from, the app store or within the app itself?




In the App Store right on the device, you know, just 'tesla', then the official app will come up in the search results and tap the icon (vs. open), and on the details page, the *open* will show *update* (if applicable).  I do that about once a week to check vs. waiting for a passive update indication in the Account >> Updates list.

FWIW, 4.10.0 just shows:  Minor fixes and improvements


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> In the App Store right on the device, you know, just 'tesla', then the official app will come up in the search results and tap the icon (vs. open), and on the details page, the *open* will show *update* (if applicable).  I do that about once a week to check vs. waiting for a passive update indication in the Account >> Updates list.
> 
> FWIW, 4.10.0 just shows:  Minor fixes and improvements



Got it, thanks. Will be nice to know how busy your favorite supercharger is, the ones I typically go to have a lot of slots but from time to time it's busy enough that you have to park right next to someone. Still, most don't need to be there long as fast as they charge, it's almost as fast as getting gas at a station.


----------



## quagmire

DT said:


> In the App Store right on the device, you know, just 'tesla', then the official app will come up in the search results and tap the icon (vs. open), and on the details page, the *open* will show *update* (if applicable).  I do that about once a week to check vs. waiting for a passive update indication in the Account >> Updates list.
> 
> FWIW, 4.10.0 just shows:  Minor fixes and improvements




Sounds like 4.10.0 will allow management of Wall Connectors as well. 









						You will soon be able to add your Tesla Wall Connector to the app.
					

In the latest app update (v4.10.0), new assets have been found which point to pairing your Wall Connector in the Tesla app.




					teslaupdates.org
				




Which may be neat to track power usage beyond what is used to charge the battery if that is something that can be enabled and make it easier to diagnose a charging fault being with the wall connector vs car.


----------



## DT

Free Supercharging today through Monday at these locations (in 5 states, but we have a goodly amount of Cali folks!)

Arizona, California and Nevada​*Times*

Before 9 AM and after 6 PM

*Locations*


Kingman, AZ
Kingman, AZ – West Andy Devine
Baker, CA
Bakersfield, CA – Copus Road (Limited Amenities)
Bakersfield, CA – I-5
Barstow, CA
Barstow, CA – East Main Street
Barstow, CA – Tanger Way
Beaumont, CA
Buttonwillow, CA
Cabazon, CA
Cabazon, CA – Morongo Trail
Hesperia, CA
Indio, CA
Needles, CA
Palm Springs, CA
Rancho Mirage, CA
Tejon Ranch, CA
Tejon Ranch, CA – Outlets at Tejon Pkwy
Yermo, CA
Primm, NV
​Oklahoma and Texas​*Times*

Before 11 AM and after 8 PM

*Locations*


Ardmore, OK
Oklahoma City, OK
Columbus, TX
Denton, TX
Flatonia, TX
Katy, TX


----------



## DT

quagmire said:


> Which may be neat to track power usage beyond what is used to charge the battery if that is something that can be enabled and make it easier to diagnose a charging fault being with the wall connector vs car.




Yeah, our smart charger does this, and I get a report sent to me (via email), or can look it up in the app.  It also shows the amount of power used vs. the amount of charge, so you get a good sense of charging efficiency.


----------



## DT

Green light chime (user on/off toggle) for x.20, that's a slick little tweak, I haven't gotten it yet, just read about it.  Looks like maybe x.20 won't be a big push, and it'll be an x.20.1/.2 wide release


----------



## DT

Someone actually got the regen braking option it's in a '19 SR+, and their much newer MY didn't get it.

The mysteries of Tesla software distribution  





(Photo: *pdx_m3s* @ *TMC*)


----------



## Eric

Had an incident at the car wash yesterday, car in front of me lost a bag of trash somehow and it ended up directly in front of my car, which was in neutral. So the car  sounded all the alarms and stopped itself, the car behind me tapped my bumper and ended up veering into one of the rollers which scraped up her bumper pretty good.

There was no damage to my car but I did file a report with the car wash and sent all the corresponding video to the driver of the other car. It was all captured from multiple angles, the recording features of this car are excellent, couldn't have planned to film something like this any better.


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Someone actually got the regen braking option it's in a '19 SR+, and their much newer MY didn't get it.
> 
> The mysteries of Tesla software distribution
> 
> View attachment 15682
> 
> (Photo: *pdx_m3s* @ *TMC*)



My car is installing this version right now.


----------



## diamond.g

Eric said:


> My car is installing this version right now.



Must be nice to be getting all these updates…


----------



## Eric

diamond.g said:


> Must be nice to be getting all these updates…



Getting new features and fixes to keep everything updated is awesome. Not sure how other cars handle it but it took an act of God and long visits to the dealership to update my BMW, like Tesla or not they are extremely well connected with today's tech.


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> Getting new features and fixes to keep everything updated is awesome. Not sure how other cars handle it but it took an act of God and long visits to the dealership to update my BMW, like Tesla or not they are extremely well connected with today's tech.



As long as today’s tech isn’t CarPlay.


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> As long as today’s tech isn’t CarPlay.



 way to kill my buzz, man!

I'm pretty used to it now with all my workarounds, I put an Amazon Echo Auto in there and can pretty much do it all with my music and other things. The only thing I really miss is the texting, the system in the Tesla is pretty awful so I don't even bother, I just tap the microphone option on my phone and use voice to text that way and it's pretty simple.


----------



## diamond.g

Eric said:


> Getting new features and fixes to keep everything updated is awesome. Not sure how other cars handle it but it took an act of God and long visits to the dealership to update my BMW, like Tesla or not they are extremely well connected with today's tech.



Yeah I am stuck on an older branch cause NoA City Streets.


----------



## Cmaier

Oh for fucks sake. I just installed an update to my Model S, and it completely changed the user interface again.  Now doing something as simple as my wife changing the temperature in the passenger seat is a multiple step process involving swipes and taps, with controls that don’t show up if you don’t know where to look.  Even “favorites” for the media player are now a mish mash of actually saved favorites and some other stations that I guess I must have listened to one time a year ago.

Elon Musk won’t be happy until he makes it  impossible to control anything while you are driving.


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> Oh for fucks sake. I just installed an update to my Model S, and it completely changed the user interface again.  Now doing something as simple as my wife changing the temperature in the passenger seat is a multiple step process involving swipes and taps, with controls that don’t show up if you don’t know where to look.  Even “favorites” for the media player are now a mish mash of actually saved favorites and some other stations that I guess I must have listened to one time a year ago.
> 
> Elon Musk won’t be happy until he makes it  impossible to control anything while you are driving.



Shit, I'm afraid to look at mine now. Nothing like pulling over to google how to change a basic setting.


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> Shit, I'm afraid to look at mine now. Nothing like pulling over to google how to change a basic setting.



You probably already have it. Apparently my car looks like the “modern” cars now, with icons that can be replaced at the bottom (where I used to have everything I needed, and now I can only fit a few icons in there, and to change the temperature now you need to change the temperature, then tap split, instead of having it always showing and in reach of the passenger.  And the seat heater for the passenger doesn’t show up unless you do similar gymnastics).

On the positive side, I now have that feature in the app where I can see charge statistics.


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> You probably already have it. Apparently my car looks like the “modern” cars now, with icons that can be replaced at the bottom (where I used to have everything I needed, and now I can only fit a few icons in there, and to change the temperature now you need to change the temperature, then tap split, instead of having it always showing and in reach of the passenger.  And the seat heater for the passenger doesn’t show up unless you do similar gymnastics).
> 
> On the positive side, I now have that feature in the app where I can see charge statistics.



Yeah but you can pin farts to your taskbar now.


----------



## Cmaier

Now that charge stats screen disappeared from my app. Nice.


----------



## DT

That's V11, it was released this past Christmas, it's been incrementally improving, like the climate shortcuts.


----------



## Apple fanboy

My car had physical buttons for climate control. Can’t improve on that for convenience and safety.


----------



## Cmaier

DT said:


> That's V11, it was released this past Christmas, it's been incrementally improving, like the climate shortcuts.




i’m glad it’s improving, but i don;t see the point in ever hiding basic controls like climate.  It used to be so simple - driver and passenger had separate controls, located near each seat, for temperature and seat warmer. At all times.  

Favorite radio stations? each button was always in the same place, where you put it. Listening to a different station didn’t reshuffle everything. 

Etc. Etc.  

Does tesla know we are operating a moving vehicle at high speed while trying to operate these things?


----------



## Cmaier

The very first station it shows is a station I never want to see. But I keep having to see it because my car randomly decides I am not authorized to listen to Sirius/Xm, a problem I’ve had for years. 

Fuck you Elon.


----------



## DT

Oh definitely, there are some things that need improvement, I'm just one of those people that things seems to work for me, maybe it's old age , I don't really have issues.  I pre-cool the car, we all jump in, set the AC for auto and we drive 50-250-400 miles without thinking about the AC system (or if there's a passenger desire for a change, they handle it) unless we stop and I'll manually manage if it people are getting in/out of the car (rest or charging stop).

Physical buttons?  Don't care, we have a car with and a car without, doesn't really make any difference.  Safety?  People are farting around with AC, audio, maps, even with physical buttons people aren't reaching around the car 100% focused on front of them, I've seen analysis done on "attention", and how people will even look at the sound system if a liked, familiar songs comes on.

@Cmaier 

Hahaha, dude, I've said it before ...   









						Electric Vehicles
					

From the groundbreaking ID.4 SUV to the iconic ID. Buzz van, VW's got you plugged into the future of fun to drive.




					www.vw.com
				









						2023 Kia EV6 | All-Electric Crossover - Pricing & Features | Kia
					

Go the distance in the Kia EV6. With a 310 mile range, long battery life & spacious interior, this electric SUV is both fast & fast-charging! Visit for stats & incentives info, or to purchase yours today.




					www.kia.com
				









						2023 IONIQ 5 | Electric SUV, Overview | Hyundai USA
					

Get to know the 2023 IONIQ 5 electric SUV, winner of 3 World Car Awards featuring power up to 320 hp, EPA-est. 303 mile range, available HTRAC AWD, & more!




					www.hyundaiusa.com
				









						BMW All-Electric Vehicles | BMW USA
					

Explore the BMW all-electric vehicles experience and learn about the future of electromobility. Discover the BMW i difference that sets all-electric BMWs apart and how an all-electric lifestyle can result in significant savings, credits, and convenience.




					www.bmwusa.com
				






			https://www.ford.com/suvs/mach-e/
		










						Rivian - Electric Adventure Vehicles
					

Whether it’s taking families on new adventures or helping fleets electrify at scale, our vehicles all share a common goal — preserving the natural world for generations to come.




					rivian.com
				








__





						Loading…
					





					www.lucidmotors.com
				








__





						An Electrifying Future For Everyone | Chevrolet
					

Learn how Chevrolet is committed to making electric vehicles accessible to all through constant growth in innovation, technology, and EV solutions..




					www.chevrolet.com
				




And so on ...


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Oh definitely, there are some things that need improvement, I'm just one of those people that things seems to work for me, maybe it's old age , I don't really have issues.  I pre-cool the car, we all jump in, set the AC for auto and we drive 50-250-400 miles without thinking about the AC system (or if there's a passenger desire for a change, they handle it) unless we stop and I'll manually manage if it people are getting in/out of the car (rest or charging stop).
> 
> Physical buttons?  Don't care, we have a car with and a car without, doesn't really make any difference.  Safety?  People are farting around with AC, audio, maps, even with physical buttons people aren't reaching around the car 100% focused on front of them, I've seen analysis done on "attention", and how people will even look at the sound system if a liked, familiar songs comes on.
> 
> @Cmaier
> 
> Hahaha, dude, I've said it before ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electric Vehicles
> 
> 
> From the groundbreaking ID.4 SUV to the iconic ID. Buzz van, VW's got you plugged into the future of fun to drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2023 Kia EV6 | All-Electric Crossover - Pricing & Features | Kia
> 
> 
> Go the distance in the Kia EV6. With a 310 mile range, long battery life & spacious interior, this electric SUV is both fast & fast-charging! Visit for stats & incentives info, or to purchase yours today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2023 IONIQ 5 | Electric SUV, Overview | Hyundai USA
> 
> 
> Get to know the 2023 IONIQ 5 electric SUV, winner of 3 World Car Awards featuring power up to 320 hp, EPA-est. 303 mile range, available HTRAC AWD, & more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hyundaiusa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMW All-Electric Vehicles | BMW USA
> 
> 
> Explore the BMW all-electric vehicles experience and learn about the future of electromobility. Discover the BMW i difference that sets all-electric BMWs apart and how an all-electric lifestyle can result in significant savings, credits, and convenience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bmwusa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ford.com/suvs/mach-e/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rivian - Electric Adventure Vehicles
> 
> 
> Whether it’s taking families on new adventures or helping fleets electrify at scale, our vehicles all share a common goal — preserving the natural world for generations to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rivian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lucidmotors.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Electrifying Future For Everyone | Chevrolet
> 
> 
> Learn how Chevrolet is committed to making electric vehicles accessible to all through constant growth in innovation, technology, and EV solutions..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chevrolet.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so on ...



I think there is something to be said for the tactile feel of physical buttons/knobs and I do miss that about my BMW but not enough to be a deal breaker. The biggest advantage for me is autosteer because it allows me a few seconds to look at the screen without worrying about swerving around as I tinker with things, add the counterweight and grab the center lane on freeways and the car is basically driving itself. While my hands are nearly always at the ready, there are times I'll go for up to an hour without actually touching it.


----------



## Cmaier

DT said:


> Oh definitely, there are some things that need improvement, I'm just one of those people that things seems to work for me, maybe it's old age , I don't really have issues.  I pre-cool the car, we all jump in, set the AC for auto and we drive 50-250-400 miles without thinking about the AC system (or if there's a passenger desire for a change, they handle it) unless we stop and I'll manually manage if it people are getting in/out of the car (rest or charging stop).
> 
> Physical buttons?  Don't care, we have a car with and a car without, doesn't really make any difference.  Safety?  People are farting around with AC, audio, maps, even with physical buttons people aren't reaching around the car 100% focused on front of them, I've seen analysis done on "attention", and how people will even look at the sound system if a liked, familiar songs comes on.
> 
> @Cmaier
> 
> Hahaha, dude, I've said it before ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electric Vehicles
> 
> 
> From the groundbreaking ID.4 SUV to the iconic ID. Buzz van, VW's got you plugged into the future of fun to drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2023 Kia EV6 | All-Electric Crossover - Pricing & Features | Kia
> 
> 
> Go the distance in the Kia EV6. With a 310 mile range, long battery life & spacious interior, this electric SUV is both fast & fast-charging! Visit for stats & incentives info, or to purchase yours today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2023 IONIQ 5 | Electric SUV, Overview | Hyundai USA
> 
> 
> Get to know the 2023 IONIQ 5 electric SUV, winner of 3 World Car Awards featuring power up to 320 hp, EPA-est. 303 mile range, available HTRAC AWD, & more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hyundaiusa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMW All-Electric Vehicles | BMW USA
> 
> 
> Explore the BMW all-electric vehicles experience and learn about the future of electromobility. Discover the BMW i difference that sets all-electric BMWs apart and how an all-electric lifestyle can result in significant savings, credits, and convenience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bmwusa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ford.com/suvs/mach-e/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rivian - Electric Adventure Vehicles
> 
> 
> Whether it’s taking families on new adventures or helping fleets electrify at scale, our vehicles all share a common goal — preserving the natural world for generations to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rivian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lucidmotors.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Electrifying Future For Everyone | Chevrolet
> 
> 
> Learn how Chevrolet is committed to making electric vehicles accessible to all through constant growth in innovation, technology, and EV solutions..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chevrolet.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so on ...




Sorry. I’m offended by bad UX.  

Being married to a human woman, she likes the temperature hotter than me. She uses the seat warmer and I do not.  It used to be that she could just hit the controls that were right there. Now you have to hit a control on my side of the screen or slide up or something to get to those controls.  And what’s worse is that the area of the screen where those controls used to be is now empty!  I can’t put OTHER controls there. It’s just empty space.  Some of it is used when you change the temperature and hit “sync” to un sync the temperatures, but why not just do it the old way which made perfect sense?  If you use the left temperature control, by default it controls both zones, whereas the right un syncs and controls just the right zone?  Why reverse it so that if the passenger wants to change her personal temperature it requires multiple steps using controls far away from her?


As for media presets, now it’s completely confusing what happens when I use the steering wheel controls to change stations, because the order of the stations bears no resemblance at all to what is visible on the touch screen.  

Did Tesla hire some interface gurus from Microsoft to fuck this up so bad, or is Elon letting one of his secret kids intern in the software department or what?

I won’t even get into how changing media sources got more confusing and causes windows to jump around and change size, how changing categories in the sirius app is now a horizontal scrolling list where you can’t see all the entries at once, how controls like the defrosters are now hidden, etc.

It’s a freaking car. In the history of cars, there are certain controls that were always exposed, for good reason - temperature, radio stations, defrosters, etc.   Why the hell hide these behind swipes and taps just so that there is more blank unused space on the interface?  I simply don’t get it.


----------



## DT

Right, see list of alternatives above  

I'd definitely get an order in, who knows when anything will actually show up!


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> Sorry. I’m offended by bad UX.
> 
> Being married to a human woman, she likes the temperature hotter than me. She uses the seat warmer and I do not.  It used to be that she could just hit the controls that were right there. Now you have to hit a control on my side of the screen or slide up or something to get to those controls.  And what’s worse is that the area of the screen where those controls used to be is now empty!  I can’t put OTHER controls there. It’s just empty space.  Some of it is used when you change the temperature and hit “sync” to un sync the temperatures, but why not just do it the old way which made perfect sense?  If you use the left temperature control, by default it controls both zones, whereas the right un syncs and controls just the right zone?  Why reverse it so that if the passenger wants to change her personal temperature it requires multiple steps using controls far away from her?
> 
> 
> As for media presets, now it’s completely confusing what happens when I use the steering wheel controls to change stations, because the order of the stations bears no resemblance at all to what is visible on the touch screen.
> 
> Did Tesla hire some interface gurus from Microsoft to fuck this up so bad, or is Elon letting one of his secret kids intern in the software department or what?
> 
> I won’t even get into how changing media sources got more confusing and causes windows to jump around and change size, how changing categories in the sirius app is now a horizontal scrolling list where you can’t see all the entries at once, how controls like the defrosters are now hidden, etc.
> 
> It’s a freaking car. In the history of cars, there are certain controls that were always exposed, for good reason - temperature, radio stations, defrosters, etc.   Why the hell hide these behind swipes and taps just so that there is more blank unused space on the interface?  I simply don’t get it.



I can't disagree here, many times I've had to google basic functions and if you're driving and don't know then just forget about it until you've stopped and put it into park. Basic features should be simple and at your fingertips, not nested into some sub area that takes you several taps to get to.


----------



## Cmaier

DT said:


> Right, see list of alternatives above
> 
> I'd definitely get an order in, who knows when anything will actually show up!




So because Tesla decided to change my user interface 9 years after I bought the car, I should toss out a $100k car and buy a new one?

I’ll say this much - if and when Apple decides to actually come out with a car, they‘re going to wipe the floor with Tesla if this shit is the best Elon can do.  You can say “I don’t need CarPlay” all the way home, but in 2027 when your Model 3  now requires you to draw a pictogram on the screen with your finger in order to change the media source, you’ll be happy to try out Apple Car.


----------



## DT

@Cmaier 

Hahaha, dude, don't get me wrong, I totally get it.  You've also had a pretty poor overall ownership experience (based on various comments here), so I can again, totally understand you being a little hostile towards the car.

Ours has been pretty much perfect, quiet, fast, put together, well, OK, I can get close to 300 miles out of it, charges quick, it's fun to drive, so my reaction to the admittedly craptacular UI choices kind of get diluted with the other attributes that are excellent, but it clearly needs improvement.


----------



## DT

And to answer your question:  yes 

A 9-year old car, that has good value (I would think ...) in the used marketplace, that you've ( I assume)  gotten a reasonable amount of use out of, that's currently not giving you the service level/ownership experience you desire, I'd shop something else.  If you were upside down on a note, or were short time where you might would want to give it a chance?  Probably not.

And I'm not being dismissive about the cost of a new car, but if you're that unhappy and have been for an long time - and things are likely not to change to your satisfaction or possible get worse?  I'd definitely start shopping around, maybe even get Carvana, Vroom, etc., quotes.

I'd also point out that we've had ours for just over a year, no service issues, so obviously, I'm still on the honeymoon, so my perspective is a bit different (and we won't own this vehicle past the warranty expiration).


----------



## Cmaier

DT said:


> And to answer your question:  yes
> 
> A 9-year old car, that has good value (I would think ...) in the used marketplace, that you've ( I assume)  gotten a reasonable amount of use out of, that's currently not giving you the service level/ownership experience you desire, I'd shop something else.  if you were upside down on a note, or were short time where you might would want to give it a change?  Probably not.
> 
> And I'm not being dismissive about the cost of a new car, but if you're that unhappy and have been for an long time - and things are likely not to change to your satisfaction or possible get worse?  I'd definitely start shopping around, maybe even get Carvana, Vroom, etc., quotes.
> 
> I'd also point out that we've had ours for just over a year, no service issues, so obviously, I'm still on the honeymoon, so my perspective is a bit different (and we won't own this vehicle past the warranty expiration).




My philosophy on cars is to own them as long as I can - until the cost of maintenance makes continued ownership unreasonable.  I’d be lucky to get more than $30k if I sold it (who wants to buy a tesla with a 9-year-old battery).  Tesla, fwiw, will only give me $15k in trade in, so I’m guessing other carmakers wouldn’t give me much more than that.  Practically speaking, getting even a much cheaper new electric car would be $30k less money in my pocket if I assume a $60k car (including taxes and fees and the cost of a dealing with new charging equipment at home).  Given that my car works and gets me to work and back, reducing my bank account by $30k for CarPlay seems a bit extreme.


----------



## DT

I hear you, and I know you've mentioned wanting to keep the current car until you know your future needs a little better (like a much smaller "city car", or no car at all).

Again, I wasn't being casually dismissive of you plunking down $50K+ or whatever, it's just at some point in your life, if something is causing you that level of grief, me personally, I do what's necessary even if it doesn't always make complete financial sense (I have a story about that exact thing, but it needs to be told in person, over a/many beers )

I've gone on record to say a year ago?  My same car, zero questions.  Like on a likelihood scale to purchase, where 1 = NFW, and 10 = absolutely, unequivocally yes, that purchase a year ago was a 10.  Today?  In my desired market segment, there's only on true player (BMW I4) and some peripheral options that get a little SUV-ish (Kia EV 6 / Ioniq 5) or more than I choose to spend (Lucid), but I'd still carefully research, and I'd give it maybe an 8 if buying today.

I can tell you, in 2 years, unless things radically change at Tesla and every other manufactur just shits the bed, that number will be __much__ lower.


----------



## Apple fanboy

With all these complications Tesla is adding for even the simplest of basic in car functions, do you think it’s just a way to make people buy the self driving upgrades? 
Or am I just being cynical?


----------



## Cmaier

Apple fanboy said:


> With all these complications Tesla is adding for even the simplest of basic in car functions, do you think it’s just a way to make people buy the self driving upgrades?
> Or am I just being cynical?



Nah, i don’t think anyone is going to fork over $6000 or $12000 just so they can sometimes take their hands off the wheel to change the radio station. 

I think it’s just supremely untalented UX/UI designers who care more about making things pretty than useful.


----------



## diamond.g

Cmaier said:


> Nah, i don’t think anyone is going to fork over $6000 or $12000 just so they can sometimes take their hands off the wheel to change the radio station.
> 
> I think it’s just supremely untalented UX/UI designers who care more about making things pretty than useful.



Why did you update without looking at either Reddit or TMC for the list of changes for older vehicles?


----------



## Cmaier

diamond.g said:


> Why did you update without looking at either Reddit or TMC for the list of changes for older vehicles?




because when it tells me it is going to update, it doesn’t tell me what version or any information at all. How would i even know what to look for?


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> because when it tells me it is going to update, it doesn’t tell me what version or any information at all. How would i even know what to look for?



I'm the same way, as soon as it's available and parked I let tell it to go.


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> I'm the same way, as soon as it's available and parked I let tell it to go.



I keep hoping “this will be the one that fixes it so my center console doesn’t spontaneously reboot itself once a week when I put the car in reverse” but it’s never that…


----------



## diamond.g

Cmaier said:


> because when it tells me it is going to update, it doesn’t tell me what version or any information at all. How would i even know what to look for?



Your car auto updates without you clicking yes? I usually look online for the version it is asking to update to to see changes (https://www.notateslaapp.com/software-updates/ is an alright source I personally check TMC though) then I update assuming no major issues present.

Of course since I am on FSDb I more or less always update cause FOMO, but I do check online for folks reactions.


----------



## diamond.g

That is not to say I don’t wish Tesla would include release notes prior to doing the update.


----------



## Cmaier

diamond.g said:


> Your car auto updates without you clicking yes? I usually look online for the version it is asking to update to to see changes (https://www.notateslaapp.com/software-updates/ is an alright source I personally check TMC though) then I update assuming no major issues present.
> 
> Of course since I am on FSDb I more or less always update cause FOMO, but I do check online for folks reactions.



It doesn’t tell me what version number it is updating to. It just tells me there is an update.


----------



## diamond.g

Cmaier said:


> It doesn’t tell me what version number it is updating to. It just tells me there is an update.



Huh, that is interesting. Does the App say?


----------



## Eric

Mine tells me the version number in the app and I always google it but typically after I tell it to start, I'm always hoping it will add various fixes so I typically trust it. But the UI change they dropped a while back made everyone do a double take so I think more are researching before applying now.


----------



## Cmaier

diamond.g said:


> Huh, that is interesting. Does the App say?



No. It was actually the app that I used yesterday to start the update.

That said, until the update the app was missing features you all have (like charge stats), so maybe next time it will tell me.


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> No. It was actually the app that I used yesterday to start the update.
> 
> That said, until the update the app was missing features you all have (like charge stats), so maybe next time it will tell me.



This site has been great about giving all the details, both documented and undocumented. They do tend to bundle things from the last couple of updates but it gives all the info.









						2022.16.3 Official Tesla Release Notes - Software Updates
					

Tesla software update 2022.16.3 includes Autopilot Maximum Speed, Automatic Supercharger Rerouting, Navigate On Autopilot Fork Initiation, Driver Profiles, Regenerative Braking, Navigation Energy Prediction, TeslaMic, Updated Visualizations, Regeneration / Acceleration Line, Heater & Low Voltage...




					www.notateslaapp.com


----------



## Eric

Whoa, cool!  


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/w4zoh2


----------



## Apple fanboy

Eric said:


> Whoa, cool!
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/w4zoh2



Excellent. These are the vehicles we need. Our postman drives an electric van.


----------



## quagmire

I shall charge $3 per kwh......  

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1554256421184757762/


----------



## Apple fanboy

quagmire said:


> I shall charge $3 per kwh......
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1554256421184757762/



This has been available via plugshare in the UK for awhile no matter what charger you have. Nice to see Tesla catching up!


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> This has been available via plugshare in the UK for awhile no matter what charger you have. Nice to see Tesla catching up!



I had no idea you could charge people at your own home any price you like for using the charger, from Tesla or anyone but it's a cool concept.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Eric said:


> I had no idea you could charge people at your own home any price you like for using the charger, from Tesla or anyone but it's a cool concept.



I think it’s probably quite user specific. I’d not want people using my drive and charging point. But if you don’t mind I guess it helps keep the lights on.


----------



## DT

The new green light chime is a nice update, the projected SOC based on weather is slick, I understand there's a tire pressure related update to the range estimate coming out soon too.


----------



## quagmire

DT said:


> The new green light chime is a nice update, the projected SOC based on weather is slick, I understand there's a tire pressure related update to the range estimate coming out soon too.




20.7 is supposed to have the tire pressure being included which is installed on our Tesla’s.

The green light chime is nice, but wish it would have a bit more of a delay.  I got the chime at every light even though I was paying attention and went to accelerate when it turned green. It just wasn’t as fast as the car wanted me to.  Haha


----------



## Yoused

We have been doing a fair bit of traveling the past few weeks, and I have seen quite a number of 3s out and about. At this point, I have to say, that is very much not an attractive vehicle. I do hope we get some proper competition that looks a little less half-assed.


----------



## DT

I find the design pretty attractive, but initially I found a few things a bit ... weird.  At least from my perspective as an automotive enthusiast who was used to different styling and function.

The car lacks a bunch of ICE cruft, so it's very minimal, very aero efficient, now when I see a car with lots of leftover ICE design elements (like the BMW i4), it makes me chuckle.  It also has a less traditional greenhouse ratio, lots up top - but then I sat in it, drove it, and I totally got it - the cabin is super open, roomy,  and the view out that huge front window is amazing, especially with the sharp drop off of the front hood.  It's a sedan too, so it's dealing with 4-doors, by its very nature, it's going to be a bit less sporty than a coupe.

I'd also say that I find MOST stock vehicles pretty so-so, most have a wheel/tire setup with an offset/width, that while cost/efficiency effective, aren't great aesthetically.  Same for various aero, or lack of, the Model 3 is a good starting place like many cars, but can always use some improvement - I have the Performance flavor, so it gets the bigger 20" wheel/tire setup, the big brakes with red calipers, really changes it up.  I've had a lot of vehicles, a few show cars and I find this one just a good - again, just different.

Plus, it drives for ~$0.03 a mile (home charging) and even as a roomy, feature-rich, 4-door sedan, it'll suck the headlights out of about 98% of the cars on the street 

A little aftermarket goes a long way 

Front lip, larger rear wing, a nice suspension/wheel/tire setup, boom!  Love it (Not my car ...)


----------



## DT

I'm getting the new brake option in 20.8, just updated yesterday from 20.7 ...







Basically when the battery is at a very high SOC, the regen reduces (as would be expected), so that lowers the amount of regn based braking effect.  This uses the friction brakes to compensate, so the single-pedal driving experience remains about the same whether you have a 100% or 50% SOC.


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> I'm getting the new brake option in 20.8, just updated yesterday from 20.7 ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 16632
> 
> 
> Basically when the battery is at a very high SOC, the regen reduces (as would be expected), so that lowers the amount of regn based braking effect.  This uses the friction brakes to compensate, so the single-pedal driving experience remains about the same whether you have a 100% or 50% SOC.



Mine still squeak really loud when going down hills, I took it into the shop and they were unable to replicate (likely because there are no hills at all in my area) and they said they filed them down or something. It didn't work and the problem is still there, they're questioning whether it's real or not now and it's super frustrating. So I'll just record it next time I'm in the hills but it's so loud I'm sure it's waking up the neighborhood when I cruise through in the early morning hours.


----------



## DT

It is a brake squeal or something in the wheel hub or even the suspension?


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> It is a brake squeal or something in the wheel hub or even the suspension?



It sounds like it happens when the car auto brakes itself, not when I actually press on them and it only happens on hills.


----------



## Yoused

This is troubling









						Video Claims Tesla Autopilot Repeatedly Runs Over Child Mannequin In Simple Test
					

The conditions were much better than you'd find on the road.




					www.iflscience.com
				




I guess FSD is an expensive solution to overpopulation.


----------



## quagmire

Yoused said:


> This is troubling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video Claims Tesla Autopilot Repeatedly Runs Over Child Mannequin In Simple Test
> 
> 
> The conditions were much better than you'd find on the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.iflscience.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess FSD is an expensive solution to overpopulation.




I’m not a defender of FSD. It’s trash in that it’s not full self driving. 

But the person conducting the test has been on a campaign bashing musk and running for the US senate aiming to take down Musk. While I’m not a Musk fan, I question the objectivity of the test given the bias against Tesla/Musk.


----------



## DT

Yeah, there are videos that show FSD was not active, there are warnings being displayed that are covered up.

Even the comments in that "science" site above are filled with explaining how deceitful this test was (and Dan O'Dowd has competing technology interests as well ... see Green Hills Software)

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1557415939569639424/


Also this (they = The Dawn Project)



> They contacted me back, but they could only provide an affidavit from the driver who conducted the test, Art Haynie, claiming in the sworn statement that he believed FSD Beta was activated
> 
> The affidavit mentions that there’s an “Exhibit B” that showed a screen with a warning “regarding the full self-driving (Beta)” that the vehicle showed when it was “in full self-driving mode.”
> 
> However, when I looked at *Exhibit B*, it was only a screenshot of the warning that appears when you accept the FSD Beta agreement in the car’s settings menu, and not when you activate or engage it.




Plenty of reasons to dislike Musk, total agreement that FSD should be a much better / differently named / lower priced product, but this is just FUD.


----------



## Eric

quagmire said:


> I’m not a defender of FSD. It’s trash in that it’s not full self driving.
> 
> But the person conducting the test has been on a campaign bashing musk and running for the US senate aiming to take down Musk. While I’m not a Musk fan, I question the objectivity of the test given the bias against Tesla/Musk.



This guy obviously has it out for Musk/Tesla in a big way, so much so that it's hard not to ask why when you see what are basically biased hit pieces. He's clearly angry about it and it comes through in those ads. Without digging it's hard to understand his agenda.


----------



## diamond.g

quagmire said:


> I’m not a defender of FSD. It’s trash in that it’s not full self driving.
> 
> But the person conducting the test has been on a campaign bashing musk and running for the US senate aiming to take down Musk. While I’m not a Musk fan, I question the objectivity of the test given the bias against Tesla/Musk.



I think City Streets beta does dumb stuff sometimes, but I don't think I have ever worried about it hitting people.


----------



## Eric

diamond.g said:


> I think City Streets beta does dumb stuff sometimes, but I don't think I have ever worried about it hitting people.



I question the lengths they went through to create that simulation just right so it would hit that mannequin. This guy has a clear biased agenda and the lack of objectivity really shows in his ads.


----------



## DT

Tessie is __so__ good.  The general car<>app interaction on Tesla is excellent, but Tessie + Tesla is pretty spectacular.  Most recent update:


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Tessie is __so__ good.  The general car<>app interaction on Tesla is excellent, but Tessie + Tesla is pretty spectacular.  Most recent update:
> 
> 
> View attachment 16871



Thought I would give a shot but then realized it's subscription based and no way will I enter CC info just to test features.


----------



## DT

Just buy it for a month ($4.99), it's through the App Store so the transaction is totally secure.

The extra stats, control and especially the Apple Watch control with automations/Siri is totally worth it for me.


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> Thought I would give a shot but then realized it's subscription based and no way will I enter CC info just to test features.



Not cheap, either.


----------



## DT

Cmaier said:


> Not cheap, either.




It's $4.99/month.


----------



## Cmaier

DT said:


> It's $4.99/month.



Exactly.


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Just buy it for a month ($4.99), it's through the App Store so the transaction is totally secure.
> 
> The extra stats, control and especially the Apple Watch control with automations/Siri is totally worth it for me.



If all that were my thing I would probably do it but I don't really watch that stuff. I have a couple of the free apps as well and don't even touch those.


----------



## DT

Cmaier said:


> Exactly.




Holy fuck, I'd hate for you see other recurring expenses around here


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> If all that were my thing I would probably do it but I don't really watch that stuff. I have a couple of the free apps as well and don't even touch those.




It has a web interface too which is super nice, it just fills in - for me - a bunch of additional features, functionality, that really improve my experience with my Model 3   Call it my "hobby" since I don't golf


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Holy fuck, I'd hate for you see other recurring expenses around here



Yeah but why pay for something you'll never use? I mean once I get my teeth back that'll be almost enough to put a down payment towards a burrito bowl at Chipotle.


----------



## DT

I hope you go on a new teeth rampage, tear into all sorts of previously forbidden food 

But yeah, I definitely don't spend if I don't use, we've even been purging "stuff" that has sat around unused for months/years, this is just a super fun, handy, vehicle improvement experience for me that's well worth it.


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> I hope you go on a new teeth rampage, tear into all sorts of previously forbidden food
> 
> But yeah, I definitely don't spend if I don't use, we've even been purging "stuff" that has sat around unused for months/years, this is just a super fun, handy, vehicle improvement experience for me that's well worth it.



I recently did the math on active subscriptions I have and it wasn't pretty, I've also been purging... all that little shit adds up.


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> I recently did the math on active subscriptions I have and it wasn't pretty, I've also been purging... all that little shit adds up.




Holy hell, I had a homework assist service from a while back still running (I managed to get PayPal to refund that money), we had TWO Apple Music services running at the same time, plus subs that just aren't used.  I pretty much do a monthly audit now to keep track of stuff.  Plus, I'm using all sorts of free, but limited time subs, like I've got a free 6 months of D+, then a voucher for another free 6 months, but in either of those cases, if you don't cancel, they start regular billing (I think it's $8.99/month).


----------



## diamond.g

DT said:


> It has a web interface too which is super nice, it just fills in - for me - a bunch of additional features, functionality, that really improve my experience with my Model 3   Call it my "hobby" since I don't golf



How would you compare it to TeslaFi?


----------



## DT

diamond.g said:


> How would you compare it to TeslaFi?




I don't have much experience with TeslaFi, but with my brief use, it appeared to have more extensive analytics, better data fidelity, it's more of an analytic tool - where Tessie has some of that (and continues to add it), but the developer seems more focused on the App (and Watch) experience, and supporting automations, notifications, etc.  Like notify me if I come home and the charge is below 30% and I did not plug-in.

The dev (James) is on TMC and they're very receptive to feature ideas, feedback, explaining their roadmap, which is cool.

I also use TeslaScope, which I think is a bit more like TeslaFi, but still not quite as much data.  It has a pay option as well, but I just use the free version, I mostly use it to participate in the fleet software tracking.


----------



## Cmaier

So Tesla is raising the price of FSD to $15k?  That seems insane to me. For $15k I could just buy a shit-ton of Uber rides and let a human drive me around.  









						Tesla is increasing the price of its Full Self-Driving software to $15,000
					

For the second time this year, Tesla is increasing the price of its Full Self-Driving (FSD) feature.




					au.finance.yahoo.com


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> So Tesla is raising the price of FSD to $15k?  That seems insane to me. For $15k I could just buy a shit-ton of Uber rides and let a human drive me around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tesla is increasing the price of its Full Self-Driving software to $15,000
> 
> 
> For the second time this year, Tesla is increasing the price of its Full Self-Driving (FSD) feature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> au.finance.yahoo.com



What's more insane is only 100,000K are using it (out of millions), most will never qualify with their stringent rules and the language around it is so convoluted that many don't realize how it actually works, so much so that the NTSB is taking action. Anyone paying for this is being duped and may as well flush their money down the toilet.


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> What's more insane is only 100,000K are using it (out of millions), most will never qualify with their stringent rules and the language around it is so convoluted that many don't realize how it actually works, so much so that the NTSB is taking action. Anyone paying for this is being duped and may as well flush their money down the toilet.



I wonder if he keeps raising the price in order to convince people NOT to buy it, because he knows it will never work.


----------



## DT

I'll swear he's just trying to make it so that nobody will buy it, no one will qualify to use it, basically EOL'ing it without actually coming out and saying it.  He might as well say it's $100K and it's only active one hour a month.




[edit]

@Cmaier in at 12:15p vs. my 12:16p with the same thought.


----------



## diamond.g

Cmaier said:


> I wonder if he keeps raising the price in order to convince people NOT to buy it, because he knows it will never work.



It does make it harder to justify buying it. Wonder if they are going to increase EAP pricing to keep it half FSD.

I haven't seen any 2022.16.3.10 (I don't wanna call it 10.69, lol) videos yet.


----------



## Cmaier

diamond.g said:


> It does make it harder to justify buying it. Wonder if they are going to increase EAP pricing to keep it half FSD.
> 
> I haven't seen any 2022.16.3.10 (I don't wanna call it 10.69, lol) videos yet.



$7500 for EAP also seems pretty ridiculous to me, if they decide to do that.


----------



## DT

diamond.g said:


> It does make it harder to justify buying it. Wonder if they are going to increase EAP pricing to keep it half FSD.
> 
> I haven't seen any 2022.16.3.10 (I don't wanna call it 10.69, lol) videos yet.




Right, or keep it the same making it even a better, *cough*, "value" vs. FSD.  Hahaha, if the plan is to just sink FSD, maybe they'll just make EAP free 

Side note:  these new EV companies are all nuts on the pricing, I saw today that Rivian nuked their base package, so now the entry price is $7500 higher (they said existing order holders could pay $5500 or request a refund).

I believe that moves Rivian out of even qualifying for the new federal EV plan (SUVs cut off at $80K).  Oh just checked, the R1T (truck) without the larger battery, no options, is $79K now, so just slips in, I think, I don't recall how they classify trucks.


----------



## diamond.g

Cmaier said:


> $7500 for EAP also seems pretty ridiculous to me, if they decide to do that.



Honestly I blame the folk that complained that EAP original 5k price was too much, cause back then FSD was only 3k and there was no talks (IIRC) of increasing the price until they started mucking with the pricing after all the "complaints".


----------



## diamond.g

DT said:


> Right, or keep it the same making it even a better, *cough*, "value" vs. FSD.  Hahaha, if the plan is to just sink FSD, maybe they'll just make EAP free



I think Navigate on City Streets ("last" part of currently offered FSD) is worth something. I don't know if the latest version makes it worth a 3k price increase though. I won't be able to mess with it until they do the wider release in "two weeks".


----------



## Eric

diamond.g said:


> Honestly I blame the folk that complained that EAP original 5k price was too much, cause back then FSD was only 3k and there was no talks (IIRC) of increasing the price until they started mucking with the pricing after all the "complaints".



Basically, in reality it's $6K for the ability use your signal and auto lane change on the freeway (the only real usable feature). While it is a neat feature that worked great when I tested for a month, it's not even remotely worth that price IMO.


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> Basically, in reality it's $6K for the ability use your signal and auto lane change on the freeway (the only real usable feature). While it is a neat feature that worked great when I tested for a month, it's not even remotely worth that price IMO.



If you have to signal, why not just also look at the mirrors and turn the wheel slightly?  The car doesn’t change lanes on its own?


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> If you have to signal, why not just also look at the mirrors and turn the wheel slightly?  The car doesn’t change lanes on its own?



Yes, all you do is put on the signal and the car will then move over when it's safe to pass and to it all autonomously and it's actually pretty slick. But it's not hard to do on your own as you say, signal, which allows you to break out with a slight nudge while maintaining CC without autosteer, then just move in and re-engage.

However, more recently I've just opted to push up and bail from the entire thing, pass on my own, then simply double tap to re-engage. It's just easier and quicker because the car takes so much longer in traffic on its own.


----------



## diamond.g

Cmaier said:


> If you have to signal, why not just also look at the mirrors and turn the wheel slightly?  The car doesn’t change lanes on its own?



If you have a point of navigation entered the car does change lanes on it's own, if you have opted for that.

EDIT: I mean the car will initiate speed based lane changes without your intervention. To be honest I am not sure if you have to have a destination entered in the navigation for it to work. FSD Beta doesn't require it on city streets.


----------



## Eric

diamond.g said:


> If you have a point of navigation entered the car does change lanes on it's own, if you have opted for that.
> 
> EDIT: I mean the car will initiate speed based lane changes without your intervention. To be honest I am not sure if you have to have a destination entered in the navigation for it to work. FSD Beta doesn't require it on city streets.



No destination is necessary as I recall it, it's really just a feature for freeway driving when you enable autosteer.


----------



## DT

2022.24.5 starting to roll out 














						2022.24.5 Official Tesla Release Notes - Software Updates
					

Tesla software update 2022.24.5 includes Blind Spot Camera, Tesla Profiles, Traffic Along Route, Disable Sentry Sounds, Driver Profiles, Auto Rear Climate Controls, Additional Bottom Bar Customization, Regenerative Braking, GPS Directions, Tire Pressure, Uninstall Games, Turn Signals.




					www.notateslaapp.com


----------



## DT

Tire pressure in the OEM Tesla App V4.12.0, requires 2022.24 in the car


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> 2022.24.5 starting to roll out
> 
> View attachment 16960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2022.24.5 Official Tesla Release Notes - Software Updates
> 
> 
> Tesla software update 2022.24.5 includes Blind Spot Camera, Tesla Profiles, Traffic Along Route, Disable Sentry Sounds, Driver Profiles, Auto Rear Climate Controls, Additional Bottom Bar Customization, Regenerative Braking, GPS Directions, Tire Pressure, Uninstall Games, Turn Signals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.notateslaapp.com



Disabling the sentry sound is a good option to add.


----------



## DT

Woot!  Got my 2022.24.5 this morning 



DT said:


> Tire pressure in the OEM Tesla App V4.12.0, requires 2022.24 in the car




And there it is!

Some nice new functions, plus as always, some incremental improvements.


----------



## Eric

The new feature (at least that I've recently noticed) is where it shows the predicted battery level upon arriving at your destination worked perfectly for me this weekend. at around 100 miles away with a lot of variables, hills, high temps, etc. it nailed it exactly.

Also got this warning before leaving so I knew to hit the supercharger a little early for my 10 minute quick charge.


----------



## Hrafn

A co-worker drove us to lunch in his Tesla.  He showed it off: 0-50 in >3 seconds, farts while the turn signals are on, etc.  Fun for sure, but too rich for my blood.


----------



## Yoused

We stayed in a BFNowhere place that had SCs in the parking lot.



Those critters are noisy on the wire.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Woot!  Got my 2022.24.5 this morning




And pretty quickly, I got my 24.5 replaced with 24.6 (right when we pulled in last night ...)  3 days, that might be the shortest time between updates since we've owned it.




Hrafn said:


> A co-worker drove us to lunch in his Tesla.  He showed it off: 0-50 in >3 seconds, farts while the turn signals are on, etc.  Fun for sure, but too rich for my blood.




Well, he TOLD YOU it was the car that was farting ... 







Yoused said:


> We stayed in a BFNowhere place that had SCs in the parking lot.




Wow, that's a neat photo!


----------



## Yoused

DT said:


> Wow, that's a neat photo!



download it and see if it has the geotag I added


----------



## DT

Yoused said:


> download it and see if it has the geotag I added




EXIF looks all stripped out.

Area 51?



Tesla crew at the Portofino, love that free juice so the 260 mile round trip cost ~$4


----------



## Eric

Hrafn said:


> A co-worker drove us to lunch in his Tesla.  He showed it off: 0-50 in >3 seconds, farts while the turn signals are on, etc.



Any car that farts on command is worth the extra money.



Hrafn said:


> Fun for sure, but too rich for my blood.



Prices are comparable with any other luxury car, not to mention trucks. The one I drive now is cheaper than my last BMW.


----------



## DT

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1567905740022497281/


----------



## DT

DT said:


> And pretty quickly, I got my 24.5 replaced with 24.6 (right when we pulled in last night ...)  3 days, that might be the shortest time between updates since we've owned it.





Looks like lucky number 7 is getting skipped, I'm current installing x.24.8


----------



## quagmire

DT said:


> Looks like lucky number 7 is getting skipped, I'm current installing x.24.8




Still stuck on 24.5. Surprised you got 24.6 consider the big thing there was killing radar.


----------



## cloudflare420

quagmire said:


> Still stuck on 24.5. Surprised you got 24.6 consider the big thing there was killing radar.



Weird, I got 2022.24.8 last night too. You should be ahead.


----------



## DT

quagmire said:


> Still stuck on 24.5. Surprised you got 24.6 consider the big thing there was killing radar.




True.  Maybe I had a secret radar car ...  


Had.


----------



## cloudflare420

DT said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1567905740022497281/




There is a pretty major SC hole about 30-40 minutes west of Philly. Checked TMC last night and two different locations are now under construction 

EDIT: it's actually THREE









						Supercharger - Chester Springs, PA
					

No details nor sightings on exact location yet...possibly at the A+/Sunoco at the corner of 401 & 113?  https://www.tesla.com/en_CA/findus/location/supercharger/ChesterSpringsPAQ322




					teslamotorsclub.com
				












						Supercharger - Malvern, PA
					

Wawa, 5 Matthews Road, Malvern, PA.  A MarcoRP find but never got posted on TMC.  Also features 100 kW and 350 kW EVGo stations.




					teslamotorsclub.com
				












						Supercharger - Downingtown, PA
					

Royal Farms, 5031 Horseshoe Pike, Downingtown, PA 19335  Discovered by Delaware Valley Tesla Owners.




					teslamotorsclub.com


----------



## DT

That will be pretty dense coverage when they're done!

There's a charger desert in the middle of mid/north-central Florida, that's Palatka and Starke (you hear a lot of banjo playing in that area ...), the hope is a few Wawas and/or Buc-ee's get built with SuC (Wawas seem to do this as SOP, Buc-ee's had said they will as well, but have been slow).


----------



## DT

A new SuC in Yuma, AZ, with solar arrays, a Megapack and 40 stalls:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1568998731407654915/


But the most interesting thing: this will be the first deployment of the new V4 superchargers.


----------



## diamond.g

So I got 10.69.2. So far I haven’t noticed too much of a difference vs 10.12. I guess I’ll update if anything changes.


----------



## DT

BTW make sure you update the app to 4.13.1, 4.12.x was causing a lot more wake up events with the car and I was seeing a good bit more vampire drain than I had seen in the past. Like 2-3% a day vs. 1% every 2-3 days like the previous 12 months - it’s pretty much back to that.


----------



## DT

The CCS1 adapter is currently available!  Better grab one if you're interested, this like this tend to go OOS for months:









						CCS Combo 1 Adapter
					

Expand your fast charging options with the Tesla CCS Combo 1 Adapter. The adapter offers charging speeds up to 250kW and can be used at third-party charging networks. The CCS Combo 1 Adapter is compatible with most newer Tesla vehicles, while some vehicles may require a retrofit to ensure...




					shop.tesla.com
				




I got mine


----------



## quagmire

I am tempted to order it just to have it, but I have yet to need to charge at a supercharger let alone a third-party fast charger ( outside of me trying out the charger at the airport).


----------



## DT

quagmire said:


> I am tempted to order it just to have it, but I have yet to need to charge at a supercharger let alone a third-party fast charger ( outside of me trying out the charger at the airport).




Yeah, I figured order it, leave it in the car, in the box, if it's never used, just sell it.  Kind of digging on just the idea of having additional DCFC options when traveling.

Hahaha, the adapter gives you a sense of the absurd size difference in charging connectors ...


----------



## quagmire

DT said:


> Yeah, I figured order it, leave it in the car, in the box, if it's never used, just sell it.  Kind of digging on just the idea of having additional DCFC options when traveling.
> 
> Hahaha, the adapter gives you a sense of the absurd size difference in charging connectors ...
> 
> View attachment 17929




Yep! 

But the US will eventually adapt a standard and everyone, but Tesla is moving that way anyway. 

Standard will be CCS, Tesla will be forced to change over and goodbye awesome connector.


----------



## diamond.g

My car needs a retrofit so it won’t let me buy the adapter.


----------



## quagmire

Some nice goodies in the next update. 









						Tesla update 2022.36 features new Energy App, Supercharger popular times
					

An early look at Tesla's 2022.36 update




					www.notateslaapp.com


----------



## Yoused

We stayed in a hotel off I-94 in way eastern Montana that had a dozen SCs in the parking lot (those things are noisy charging), and it has occured to me, if you stop for the night there, could you set it to charge at level 2 overnight, as that would be kinder to the battery in the long run?


----------



## quagmire

Yoused said:


> We stayed in a hotel off I-94 in way eastern Montana that had a dozen SCs in the parking lot (those things are noisy charging), and it has occured to me, if you stop for the night there, could you set it to charge at level 2 overnight, as that would be kinder to the battery in the long run?




Don’t believe you can regulate the SC rate as it’s DC and bypasses the cars internal charger.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> The CCS1 adapter is currently available!  Better grab one if you're interested, this like this tend to go OOS for months:
> 
> I got mine




It already shipped!


----------



## cloudflare420

Yoused said:


> We stayed in a hotel off I-94 in way eastern Montana that had a dozen SCs in the parking lot (those things are noisy charging), and it has occured to me, if you stop for the night there, could you set it to charge at level 2 overnight, as that would be kinder to the battery in the long run?



Nope, it won’t let you slow down DCFC


----------



## quagmire

My Model 3 finally got 28.2...... 

Meanwhile video preview of the revamped energy app....


----------



## DT

Yeah, me too, just about 2 hours ago 

Got the CCS adapter too, just leaving it in the box till the next road trip.


----------



## quagmire

@DT have you noticed your car waking up randomly or maybe even taking longer to go to sleep? 

I use scheduled charging setup to charge at 3:30 am. It seems like the car wakes up every day now at 3:30 am( when plugged in) even though it doesn’t need to charge. 

And am seeing more drain when sitting unplugged. Like got to work at 60% and 4 hours later it’s down to 57%.


----------



## DT

Yeah, I had a lot of wakeup events a couple of weeks ago, after a firmware update and an app update.  No matter how long I went without checking the app, when I did, the last active was always 10 minutes, and I was seeing 2-3% a day (vs. my old idle drain of 1% every 3-4 days, basically nothing). 

There's 3 data collection options, I toggled all those off and it really improved, back to about 1% every 2 days or so, then at some update, it was back to my original/low rate (4 or more days just to go down 1%).  I wanted to get the better traffic data and you have to enable that data contribution option, but it didn't affect my drain, still terrific for the last few weeks.  Then recently, I've started getting a touch more, nothing as major as that drain from a few weeks ago, like 1% every 2-3 days.  I think maybe it's a little more network chatter again.  There's a good discussion about this in the Tessie support thread on TMC (it's not Tessie related, but that dev has good insight into the car/app/API workings).

For reference I'm currently on:  2022.28.2 for the car, and 14.3.3 for the iOS App.


----------



## quagmire

Tesla going too far?









						Tesla Vision Update: Replacing Ultrasonic Sensors with Tesla Vision | Tesla Support
					

Safety is at the core of our design and engineering decisions. In 2021, we began our transition to Tesla Vision by removing radar from Model 3 and Model Y, followed by Model S and Model X in 2022. Today, in most regions around the globe, these vehicles now rely on Tesla Vision, our camera-based...




					www.tesla.com


----------



## Eric

quagmire said:


> Tesla going too far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tesla Vision Update: Replacing Ultrasonic Sensors with Tesla Vision | Tesla Support
> 
> 
> Safety is at the core of our design and engineering decisions. In 2021, we began our transition to Tesla Vision by removing radar from Model 3 and Model Y, followed by Model S and Model X in 2022. Today, in most regions around the globe, these vehicles now rely on Tesla Vision, our camera-based...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tesla.com



I'm probably late to the game when I purchased mine so I'll claim ignorance to the differences. I can only speak for my experiences and it's virtually flawless when it comes to keeping itself perfectly aligned on the roads at all times, even in adverse conditions it never ceases to amaze me. 

I personally don't use the auto summons, park, etc. features and it sounds like if a person were none the wiser they might not see a difference here.


----------



## quagmire

Eric said:


> I'm probably late to the game when I purchased mine so I'll claim ignorance to the differences. I can only speak for my experiences and it's virtually flawless when it comes to keeping itself perfectly aligned on the roads at all times, even in adverse conditions it never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> I personally don't use the auto summons, park, etc. features and it sounds like if a person were none the wiser they might not see a difference here.




Ultra sonic sensors are still nice to have to tell you how far you are from an object when parking, etc. 

Especially with the camera placements and natural blindspots, the Tesla Vision version will be guessing at best based on where the object was before said object leaves its field of view.


----------



## DT

Exactly.  If my USS get deactivated, I'm not going to be happy.


----------



## quagmire

DT said:


> Exactly.  If my USS get deactivated, I'm not going to be happy.




The Cadillac Lyriq was an amazing vehicle when I sat in it a few weeks back...... 

Just saying.....


----------



## DT

quagmire said:


> The Cadillac Lyriq was an amazing vehicle when I sat in it a few weeks back......
> 
> Just saying.....





I have not NOT been going through a related mental exercise ...


----------



## quagmire

This won’t affect you @DT but latest Tesla app and 36.2 adds the ability to open the door via the app in case of frozen door handles on the 3/Y. Tesla finally fixes or at least provides a way to open the door in that situation.


----------



## DT

quagmire said:


> This won’t affect you @DT but latest Tesla app and 36.2 adds the ability to open the door via the app in case of frozen door handles on the 3/Y. Tesla finally fixes or at least provides a way to open the door in that situation.




Does it drop the window like a regular entry?  Since it's probably accessible in the API, I was thinking it could make for a fun automation with Tessie (either voice activated, or maybe proximity).


----------



## quagmire

DT said:


> Does it drop the window like a regular entry?  Since it's probably accessible in the API, I was thinking it could make for a fun automation with Tessie (either voice activated, or maybe proximity).




Believe so since it is activating the electric release remotely vs the door handles and not like the mechanical emergency handle.


----------



## DT

Model Ys outside the US are getting two new color options (saw some additional colors coming here as well, just not verified when/what)

Dark Cherry Red






Quicksilver


----------



## cloudflare420

Love the silver. Reminds me of Lexus Atomic Silver


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> Model Ys outside the US are getting two new color options (saw some additional colors coming here as well, just not verified when/what)
> 
> Dark Cherry Red
> 
> View attachment 18617
> 
> 
> Quicksilver
> 
> 
> View attachment 18618



I like the cherry red. But I’ve always liked red cars.


----------



## DT

cloudflare420 said:


> Love the silver. Reminds me of Lexus Atomic Silver




That's a great color, I'd take that now, over my MSM, the wheels would really pop with that kind of contrast.


----------



## cloudflare420

DT said:


> That's a great color, I'd take that now, over my MSM, the wheels would really pop with that kind of contrast.




Yeah, it looks great. They really should've kept making that silver they had on early Model 3s


----------



## DT

This is pretty neat, this is part of the newest Tesla Gigapress (specifically for the upcoming Cybertruck):






Frames for vehicles are usually a number of components that are put onto a framing/alignment jig, using holes/tabs on the components and welded.  Because of the slight deviations in components, the resulting frame can have notable inconsistency, meaning all the parts that bolt up to it:  body, doors, etc., can be misaligned, suspensions can - for example - have enough deviation to cause long term alignment/tire wear issues.

So what this does is to basically press a single piece frame using *9000 ___tons___ of pressure*.  They're using this in some factories for the Model Y as well, and it's being used/implemented by other manufacturers as well.

Very cool.


----------



## DT

Finally getting 36.5


----------



## DT

And geez, 3 weeks later for x.40, though I got 40.4.1, so 3 revisions after the initial release (i.e., a few tweaks a buggy first release). 







Improved charging efficiency, some new control in the status bar, radio icons, concurrent use of Sentry + Dog Mode, cabin overheat selectable temps, all sort of really slick improvements.


----------



## DT




----------



## diamond.g

Is that actually an option? I know there were talks of it being a thing but that was like two years ago.


----------



## Cmaier

diamond.g said:


> Is that actually an option? I know there were talks of it being a thing but that was like two years ago.



I just downloaded a software update and at least for my ancient car it’s not an option (though i have Tidal, spotify, tunein, etc.).


----------



## diamond.g

Cmaier said:


> I just downloaded a software update and at least for my ancient car it’s not an option (though i have Tidal, spotify, tunein, etc.).



Yeah I won't know of these new fruits until FSDb is updated to have them (still on 2022.20 branch).


----------



## DT

It's apparently on deck, that's from a dev system, and some people found some icons/graphic assets.  I mean, with Tesla, it might be announced, and never released, but this is more tangible evidence than previous hearsay.


----------



## quagmire

Between this and Tesla finally opening up the Tesla plug, I think Musk‘s being occupied running a bird company  has been a good thing for Tesla.


----------



## DT

quagmire said:


> Between this and Tesla finally opening up the Tesla plug, I think Musk‘s being occupied running a bird company  has been a good thing for Tesla.




I know, I hope that rumor about the former CEO of VW, Herbert Diess, taking over as the Tesla CEO is true.

The core offerings, powertrain, charging, and a lot of the tech is stellar, get Musk's nutty shit out of the equation, I might buy another one 

(I kind of want a Plaid ...)


----------



## cloudflare420

Apple Music support is awesome. Hopefully they allow us to stream in Dolby


----------



## Apple fanboy

cloudflare420 said:


> Apple Music support is awesome. Hopefully they allow us to stream in Dolby



Lol. Poor things. Apple Car Play is what you really want!


----------



## diamond.g

So no one has any commentary on last nights Semi event?


----------



## Eric

diamond.g said:


> So no one has any commentary on last nights Semi event?



Right now it's safe to say most people around here are having a hard time with the owner of the company. Lots of talk about Tesla over at TMC though.









						Forum list
					

Tesla Model S, Model 3, Model X, Model Y, Roadster, Cybertruck, Semi, and EV owners and enthusiasts forum, news blog, community, podcast, and marketplace.




					teslamotorsclub.com


----------



## diamond.g

Eric said:


> Right now it's safe to say most people around here are having a hard time with the owner of the company. Lots of talk about Tesla over at TMC though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forum list
> 
> 
> Tesla Model S, Model 3, Model X, Model Y, Roadster, Cybertruck, Semi, and EV owners and enthusiasts forum, news blog, community, podcast, and marketplace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teslamotorsclub.com



That is fair, I guess I shouldn't have been surprised with that response from the audience here. 500 miles, fully loaded is a big deal for electrification of trucking. I guess folks here will be happy when it is Mercedes (or Volvo) doing it (assuming they don't have a 500 mile electric Semi truck in the wings).


----------



## Eric

diamond.g said:


> That is fair, I guess I shouldn't have been surprised with that response from the audience here. 500 miles, fully loaded is a big deal for electrification of trucking. I guess folks here will be happy when it is Mercedes (or Volvo) doing it (assuming they don't have a 500 mile electric Semi truck in the wings).



Two takeaways here, first it that their owner is a maniac but his cars still stand on their own. It's just hard to champion anything he's doing right now because he's lost so much credibility in the real world. At the same time we've learned why the cars come off the line with so many flaws and that quality control isn't the employees fault, it's the owner.

The other is this semi, while 500 miles is great, how do they go about charging and/or battery replacement. If the market is short-haul only then I see the appeal but those who go the distance can get up to 1500 per fill and asking them to change that dynamic to stop and charge every 500 miles seems like it would be a challenge.


----------



## quagmire

Some nice new features in the holiday update.  And yay cards return! 









						2022.44.25.1 Official Tesla Release Notes - Software Updates
					

Tesla software update 2022.44.25.1 includes Apple Music, Steam (Beta), Dog Mode, Media Controls, myQ Connected Garage, Climate Control Fan Speed, Emissions Testing Mode via Mobile App, Zoom Meetings, Mahjong, Always Rainbows, Scheduled Light Show, Auto Turn Signals, Contact Lookup, Bluetooth...




					www.notateslaapp.com


----------



## Eric

quagmire said:


> Some nice new features in the holiday update.  And yay cards return!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2022.44.25.1 Official Tesla Release Notes - Software Updates
> 
> 
> Tesla software update 2022.44.25.1 includes Apple Music, Steam (Beta), Dog Mode, Media Controls, myQ Connected Garage, Climate Control Fan Speed, Emissions Testing Mode via Mobile App, Zoom Meetings, Mahjong, Always Rainbows, Scheduled Light Show, Auto Turn Signals, Contact Lookup, Bluetooth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.notateslaapp.com



Particularly interested in the myQ garage connect. Not sure when this is going to be released though, I'm currently still on 2022.44.2 and it's not updating.


----------



## Eric

Just wanted to follow up that the myQ garage connect is also charging a subscription fee for $45 a year, yes really. The other option is the Tesla HomeLink for $350. All of this ridiculous pricing to simply replace a remote that will do it already.

Some other decent updates in this version at no additional cost though, looking forward to trying out the auto blinkers.


----------



## Eric

I don't care who you are that's funny right there, had my wife asking WTF that sound was.   


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/zqwx3t


----------

